# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  95 vjetori i shtetit shqiptar

## Albo

Sot eshte 28 nëntor 2007, dita e shpalljes se pavarësisë, dita e flamurit, ditëlindja e shtetit shqiptar, festa kombëtare e mbarë popullit shqiptar kudo në botë. Këtë vit, dita e festës sonë më të madhe kombëtare përkon me një jubile: 95 vjetori i shtetit shqiptar. 
*
Gëzuar 95 vjetorin e pavarësisë, për shumë vjet gëzuar!*

Krahas urimeve dhe festimeve ne mbare boten shqiptare, ju ftoj qe ne kete dite te bekuar, te reflektoni e meditoni pak edhe mbi:
*
- Cila është rëndësia e këtij jubileu?
- Cila ka qene sakrifica e bërë në vite nga breza të tërë patriotësh shqiptarë?
- Cilat janë disa prej arritjeve madhështore në këto 95 vjet?
- Cilat janë mësimet që kemi nxjerrë  nga gabimet e 95 viteve? 
- Cili duhet të jetë vizioni i së ardhmes për shtetin e kombin shqiptar?
- Cila është përgjegjësia historike dhe kontributi i secilit prej nesh?*




*Shqiptarë të bashkuar për një Shqipëri të bashkuar!*

----------


## skipetar

Gëzuar Dita e Flamurit!




> [...]
> *
> - Cili duhet të jetë vizioni i së ardhmes për shtetin e kombin shqiptar?
> - Cila është përgjegjësia historike dhe kontributi i secilit prej nesh?*
> [...]


Liria.

----------


## ooooo



----------


## dibrani2006

_Gezuar 95  Vjetorin Diten e Pavarsise_

----------


## tom pullings

urime!

----------


## Apollyon

Gezuar 95 vjetorin e pavaresise te gjith shqiptareve kudo qe ndodhen.

----------


## Nertili

Gjurmë

A EKZISTON FLAMURI HISTORIK QË U  NGRIT 

MË 28 NËNTOR 1912 NË VLORË?!


         Shkruan:  Sheradin BERISHA

Kush e solli flamurin kombëtar më 28 Nëntor 1912

 në Vlorë?

        Për shumë vjet ka dominuar versioni zyrtar se flamuri që Ismail Qemali ngriti më 28 Nëntor 1912 në Vlorë, u qëndis nga korçarja Marigo Pozio, e cila atëkohë jetonte  në Vlorë dhe thuhet se ajo e qëndisi flamurin brenda natës. Por, ky version i shndërruar në mit, si duket nuk i kënaq të gjitha interpretimet që bëhen kohëve të fundit. Po t´i referohemi kujtimeve të Eqrem bej Vlorës, del se Marigo Pozio Flamurin  e ka qëndisur disa ditë pas mbajtjes së kuvendit të Vlorës, duke u bazuar në flamurin e tij personal, të cilin e kishte ngritur Ismail Qemali më 28 nëntor 1912.

        Një version tjetër që spikatet në kujtimet e pjesëmarrësve të Kuvendit të Vlorës është, se flamuri që u ngrit në Vlorë ishte po ai flamur që zbukuronte podiumin e Hotelit  „Kontinental“ në Bukuresht, në mbrëmjen e 5 nëntorit 1912, gjatë takimit të Ismail Qemalit me komunitetin shqiptar në Rumani. Në këtë takim realisht u vendos që Shqipëria të shpallë Pavarësinë e plotë nga Perandoria Osmane, e cila pas kryengritjes së përgjithshme shqiptare të verës 1912 po i numronte ditët e fundit në Ballkan. Dhe kjo do të ndodhë 23 ditë më vonë, më 28 Nëntor 1912 në Kuvendin e  Vlorës.

      Sipas këtij versioni, të  gjitha burimet rezultojnë në një pikë, se Spiridon Ilo (përfaqësues i delegatëve të Bukureshtit) e kishte marrë Flamurin nga kryeqyteti rumun dhe gjatë udhëtimit me delegacionin e Ismail Qemalit për në Shqipëri, do ta mbante tërë kohën me vete, në gji. Ndonëse Spiridon Ilo ishte djal i tezes së Marigo Pozios, ai më 27 nëntor 1912, (kur karvani i Ismail Qemalit arriti në Vlorë), natën do ta kaloi në shtëpinë e saj në Vlorë. Dhe thuhet se, Marigo Pozio brenda natës i ka qëndisur vetëm theket e flamurit (jo krejt flamurin), që e kishte sjellur  z.Ilo nga Bukureshti.

     Ndërkaq, Vangjo Ilo (djali i Spiridon Ilos) në kujtimet e tij thotë, se: flamuri që ka sjellë i ati i tij nga Bukureshti në Vlorë, ishte i stampuar, jo i qëndisur dhe përmasa ka qenë një metër me 80 cm. Ky flamur nuk ishte i qëndisur me fije ari siç është pohuar deri më tani, por ka pasur thekë të verdha, të cilat siç u tha më lartë, i ka qëndisur Marigo Pozio.

      Ekziston edhe një version tjetër për sjelljen e flamurit në Vlorë, e, që lidhet me emrin e Marigo Pozios.

      Shpeshherë në mesin e komunitetit shqiptarë që jetonë në SHBA, pikërisht në ditën e flamurit përfolet se flamuri që u ngrit në Vlorë është qëndisur në Boston të Masacusets. Për këtë çështje ka shkruar edhe gazeta „Dielli“ që botohet në Amerik. Në një shkrim të Qerim Panaritit thuhet, si vijon: 

        "Ne e dërguam flamurin nga Bostoni në Korfuz një vit më parë se të ngrihej në Vlorë nga z. Ismail Qemali (në vitin 1911-  Sh.B). Të gjitha shpenzimet për qëndisjen, paketimin dhe dërgimin e flamurit u bënë nga shoqëria jonë Besa-Besë.“ 

      Në vijim z.Panariti thotë se :

        “Detyra e mbajtësit të flamurit ju ngarkua z. Naçi Nuçi, ish mësues i gjuhës sonë shqipe në Korçë dhe më pas, pas ndalimit të shkollës, ai punoi si instruktor në një shkollë tregëtare në Korfuz dhe ndihmonte tregëtarët Shqiptarë." Z. Naçi ishte një mik i çiftit tregëtar Pozio nga Vlora të cilëve ua besoi flamurin që ta shpinin në Vlorë dhe ta mbanin fshehur derisa t'ju kërkohej nga patriotët, të cilët kishin vendosur që Shqipërinë ta ndanin nga Turqia (…)  Flamuri ishte i tëri mëndafsh i kuq rrethuar me thekë ari dhe në mes kishte shqiponjën me dy krerë në ngjyrë të zezë. Shtiza mbajtëse qe prej bambuje dhe i lyer me ar në majën e së cilës gjendej një shqiponjë me dy koka prej fildishi…“   

        Për hollësi të tjera, se si Marigoja e solli flamurin në Vlorë, ka shkruar edhe shtypi në Tiranë, bazuar në rrëfimin e kryetarit të shoqërisë shqiptaro-amerikane Koli Rodhe. Aty vihet në pah se, Marigo Pozio nga Hoçishti i Korçës (grua e një tregëtari vlonjat), ndonëse ato ditë ndodhej në Korfuz, në pamundësi që ta fuste një mashkull flamurin në Shqipëri (për shkak të pengesave të mëdha doganore nga autoritetet turke), këtë gjë e bëri Marigo Pozio, e cila e mbështolli brenda veshjeve të sipërme dhe e solli në Vlorë. 

( Shih Flamurin dhe Ismail Qemalin në sfondin e kuq të flamurit )
 KËTU 

Si e dogjën grekët Flamurin historik, në vitin 1914 

 në Delvinë ?!

   Përveç versioneve, të shpërfaqur më lartë, ekzistojnë tashmë edhe argumente tjera për këtë cështje. Eqrem bej Vlora (kushëri i Ismail Qemalit), në kujtimet e tij, thotë se - flamuri që u ngrit më 28 Nëntor 1912 nga Ismail Qemali në Vlorë, ishte një flamur personal (pronë private e tij) që e mbante në shtëpi (si kujtim), të dhuruar solemnisht më 1909 në Paris, nga një pinjoll i familjes Kastrioti, don Aladro Kastrioti. Dhe këtë pohim të Eqrem bej Vlorës e vërtetojnë tashmë disa dokumente (letërkëmbime) që janë gjetur, në maj të vitit 2004, në arkivin e ministrisë së jashtme të Shqipërisë. 

     1. Në dokumentin e parë thuhet se, në vitin 1930  qeveria shqiptare ka marrë një vendim të rëndësishëm, që flamurin e ngritur në Vlorë (më 28.XI.1912) ta kthente në një material muzeal dhe për këtë qëllim, prefekturës së Vlorës i drejtohet me një letër zyrtare, ku i kërkohej ta  gjejë atë flamur dhe ta sjellin në Tiranë për ta vendosur në muzeun kombëtar. Në vitin 1930 pothuaj se të gjithë protagonistët ishin gjallë, përfshirë këtu edhe Marigo Pozion.

     2. Ndërkohë, Prefektura e Vlorës i dërgon një letër zyrtare ministrisë së brendshme të Shqipërisë (ministër i brendshëm ishte Musa Juka) në të cilën sqaron se flamuri, që Ismail Qamali e ka ngritur në Vlorë ishte pronë private e Eqrem bej Vlorës, ashtu siç thotë edhe vet Eqrem bej Vlora në kujtimet e tij. Së këndejmi, kjo perfekturë kërkonë nga ministria, që t´i drejtohet zyrtarisht Eqrem bej Vlorës, i cili asokohe ishte zyrtarë i qeverisë shqiptare (mbretërisë zogiste) në Athinë.

    3. Zoti Rauf Fico, ministër i jashtëm i Shqipërisë, i dërgon një  letër z.Eqrem bej Vlora në Athinë, dhe kërkon dorëzimin e  flamurit, për ta vendosur në muzeun kombëtar në Tiranë. 

     4. Ndërkohë, Eqrem bej Vlora organit zyrtarë ia kthen përgjigjen me një letër prej tri faqesh, Në letër pasi e falënderon ministrinë e jashtme, që më në fund është kujtuar për ta kthyer flamurin e ngritur në Vlorë, në material muzeal, me keqardhje thotë, se ai flamur nuk ekziston më !

    Më poshtë në letër, z.Vlora thekson se ky flamur, pas përfundimit të Kuvendit të Vlorës (28.XI.1912), u rikthye në shtëpinë e tij dhe ka vazhduar ta mbajë atë si të shenjtë. Mirëpo, në vitin 1914 kur në Vlorë hynë forcat rebele të Shqipërisë së Mesme, nga frika se do ta gjenin flamurin (sepse shtëpitë e bejlerëve  shqiptar që kishin orientime perëndimore u dogjën tërësisht), zonja Delvina, një grua patriote që kishte qëndruar në shtëpinë e tij, gjatë largimit nga Vlora për në Delvinë e merrë me vete edhe flamurin. Znj.Delvina këtë flamur e ruan me kujdes (si sytë e ballit) së bashku me gjësendet e saja pesonale.

      Në këtë situatë të nderë, kur në vitin 1914, hynë në jug të Shqipërisë, forcat greke „vorio-epirote“,të cilat pretendonin bashkimin e kësaj pjese shqiptare me Greqinë, sulmojnë Delvinën dhe meqë familja e znj.Delvina ishte në fokus për t´u persekutuar, detyrohet të shpërngulet në Korfuz, duke  lënë gjithçka kishin në shtëpinë e tyre. Gjatë operacioneve pushtuese, ushtria greke, pasi kishte plaçkitur djegur e shkretuar pothuajse tërësisht Delvinën, ia vuri zjarrin edhe shtëpisë së delvinajve, dhe së bashku me gjësendet e mbetura brenda në shtëpi u dogjë edhe flamuri historik.

Si përfundim

        Duke u bazuar në këto dokumente arkivore, tashmë duket se janë zbehur të gjitha versionet që kanë të bëjnë me fatin e flamurit historik, i cili më 28 Nëntor 1912 qe ngritur nga Ismail Qemaili në ballkonin e shtëpisë, ku u mbajt Kuvendi i Vlorës.

27 Nëntor 2007

----------


## Nertili

Me rastin e 95 vjetorit të Shpalljes së Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë

RRUGËTIMI I SHQIPËRISË DERI TE SHPALLJA E PAVARËSISË

NË VLORË - MË 28.XII.1912


Përmbajtja e lëndës


-          Lëvizja xhonturke dhe ideja për Autonominë e Shqipërisë;
-          Synimet e “Aleancës  ballkanike” për copëtimin e tokave shqiptare;
-          Në Kuvendin e Shkupit u vunë gurëthemelet e  Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë;
-          Rrugëtimi misionar  i delegacionit të Shkupit -  përgatitja e Kuvendit gjithëkombëtar;
-          Rrugëtimi diplomatik i Ismail Qemalit nga Stambolli deri te zbarkimi  i tij në Durrës;
-          Rrugëtimi i karvanit të Ismail Qemalit nga Durrësi për në Vlorë;
-          Shpallja e Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë në Kuvendin e Vlorës më 28.XI.1912;
-          Kush e përfaqësoi Kosovën… në Kuvendin e Vlorës?;
-          Kush e nënshkroi aktin e pavarësisë së Shqipërisë në Vlorë?;
-          Kush e përbënte Qeverinë e parë të shtetit shqiptar?;
-          Çka i shkruan, Kryetari i qeverisë shqiptare Ismail Qemali - në një Letër, shteteve të Fuqive të Mëdha?

Dokumente historike: 

   Kliko këtu:

-  Ismail Qemali 
-  Isa Boletini më 29 nëtor 1912 në Vlorë 
-  Rezoluta e Kuvendit të Vlorës dhe nënshkruesit e aktit të Pavarësisë 
-  Akti i ngritjes së Flamurit në Ballkonin e shtëpisë ku u mbajt Kuvendi

-------------------------

         Shkruan: Sheradin BERISHA

Lëvizja xhonturke dhe ideja për Autonominë e Shqipërisë

      Dihet mirëfilli se në fund të shekullit XIX, në Stamboll lindi lëvizja nacional-borgjeze e turqve të rinj që veten e quanin xhonturq. Kjo lëvizje vepronte përmes Komitetit të fshehtë “Bashkim e Përparim” (Ittihad ve Terakki) dhe drejtohej kundër pushtetit absolutist të sulltan Abdyl Hamitit II.

    Në këto zhvillime, lëvizja kombëtare shqiptare, për të krijuar kushte të favorshme në luftën për autonominë e Shqipërisë dhe për të larguar rrezikun e copëtimit të tokave shqiptare, u bashkua me lëvizjen e turqve të rinj. Në pranverën e verën e vitit 1908 në shumë  qytete të Shqipërisë, si  në Ohër, Prespë, Strugë, Manastir, Shkup, Gjirokastër, Shkodër, Prizren, Ferizaj, Mitrovicë etj, krahas komiteteve kombëtare ”Për lirinë e Shqipërisë” u formuan edhe komitetet xhonturke ”Bashkim e Përparim”.1

      Zgjerimi i veprimtarisë së komiteteve xhonturke në Shqipëri e në Maqedoni u dha mundësi turqve të rinj të fillonin kryengritjen. Në rrethanat kur administrata Osmane në Rumeli (ku përfshiheshin edhe katër vilajetet shqiptare) ishte shthurur dhe zotër të situatës ishin bërë xhonturqit, si edhe përballë rrezikut të një sulmi të ushtrisë kryengritëse kundër Stambollit, Sulltan Abdyl Hamiti II u detyrua të pranonte, natën e 23/24 korrikut, shpalljen e kushtetutës së vitit 1876 dhe rivendosjen e rendit kushtetues. 2

      Shpallja e Kushtetutës së Hyrietit (lirisë) u prit me gëzim e entuziazëm edhe nga populli shqiptar, i cili vunate prej shekujsh nën sundimin e autokracisë së sulltanëve. Mirëpo ky entuziazëm nuk zgjati shumë. Qysh në zgjedhjet e para për parlamentin  turk, që i shpallën xhonturqit me 15 shtator 1908, sipas ligjit elektoral nuk njiheshin popujt joturk dhe të gjithë banorët e Perandorisë u shpallën ”osmanlinj”.3

       Meqenëse revolucioni xhonturk nuk solli lirinë e premtuar për shqiptarët dhe popujt tjerë të shtypur, përkundrazi forcoi Perandorinë Osmane, duke e centralizuar edhe më shumë pushtetin qëndror, lëvizja kombëtare në krye me Ismail Qemalin, Hasan Prishtinën, Luigj Gurakuqin, Bajram Currin, Dervish Himën, Çerçiz Topullin etj, gjatë viteve 1909-1911 organizuan kryengritje të armatosur gjithandej viseve etnike shqiptare, të cilat u shtypën me gjak nga ekspeditat ushtarake xhonturke.

     Për t´i joshur krerët shqiptar, sulltani ju ofronte edhe  pozita të larta ministrore. Kështu, në vitin 1909, Ismail Qemali refuzoi dy herë rresht postin e Ministrit të Drejtësisë dhe me pas atë të Ministrit të Brendshëm të Perandorisë* dhe në një takim të drejtpërdrejt që pati ai me Sulltanin ia komunikoi qëllimin për: Shpalljen e Autonomisë së Shqipërisë nga Perandoria Osmane dhe emërimin e një shqiptari  në krye të shtetit të ri që pritej të lindëte. Këtë ide dy vjet me vonë (1911), Ismail Qemali nuk hezitoi t'ia përsëriste edhe Vezirit Qamil Pasha, por Veziri ndonëse nuk ishte plotësisht në dijeni të zhvillimeve që priteshin të ndodhnin në viset shqiptare, këmbënguli që Shqipëria të mbetej pjesë e Perandorisë.4

      Fillimi i luftës italo-turke (në fund të shtatorit 1911) krijoi kushte të favorshme për vazhdimin e  kryengritjes shqiptare. Kështu më 12 janar 1912 në Stamboll u mbajt një mbledhje e krerëve të lëvizjes kombëtare, kuu vendos që në 4 Vilajetet shqiptare të organizohet një kryengritje e përgjithshme. Aty u vendos që kryengritja të fillonte në Kosovë e pastaj të zgjerohet edhe në krahinat tjera të Shqipërisë. Hasan Prishtina u ngarkua, të organizonte kryengritjen e përgjithshme, fillimisht në Kosovë..., ndërsa Ismail Qemali të siguronte armë dhe përkrahjen diplomatike nga shtetet evropiane për këtë rrugë të nisur.5

Synimet e “Aleancës  ballkanike” për copëtimin e tokave shqiptare

      Kryengritja e përgjithshme shqiptare dhe lufta italo-turke (në Jemen...), i dhanë goditje të reja sundimit pesë shekullorë turk në Ballkan. Nga këto zhvillime, ndonëse gjatë verës së vitit 1912 perandoria turke, po i numëronte javët e fundit në Ballkan, në zgjidhjen e çështjes shqiptare do të inkuadrohen edhe fuqitë e mëdha. Austro-Hungaria..., duke e kuptuar funksionin historik të Shqipërisë si digë para zgjerimit sllavë, filloi t'i bëjë trysni Turqisë që të tregojë më tepër mirëkuptim për 14 kërkesat e parashtruara të shqiptarëve.6

      Konti austro-hungarez  Berthold, (ministri i jashtëm) u propozoi Fuqive të Mëdha që të ndërmarrin masa për decentralizimin e Turqisë evropiane në aspektin etnik, ku do të përfshiheshin edhe katër vilajetet shqiptare, Vilajeti i Kosovës, i Shkodrës, i Manastirit dhe Vilajeti i Janinës.

      Këtë propozim e kundërshtoi fuqishëm Rusia, e cila me planet e saj ogurzeza, synonte që tërë Ballkanin ta bënte sllave-ortodokse dhe për fat të keq në këtë drejtim ajo kishte përkrahjen e Francës dhe të Anglisë.7 Për këtë çështje, reagoi edhe Porta e Lartë, e cila deklaroi se çështja shqiptare është “çështje e brendshme e Turqisë” dhe për të dëshmuar këtë gjë ,përfaqësuesit turk, ndryshuan rrënjësisht  konkluzat e marrëveshjes të arritur me krerët shqiptar, më 18 gusht 1912 në Shkup.8

    Dhe këto marifetllëqe i hapën rrugë formimit të aleancave të shteteve ballkanike (Serbisë, Malit të Zi, Bullgarisë dhe Greqisë) për pushtimin dhe coptimin e tokave shqiptare. Planet serbe për një “luftë kundër Turqisë”, kishin filluar me bisedat e fshehta me Bullgarinë. Diplomacia ruse në krye me carin Nikollajin e II, ishte shumë e interesuar që sa më parë të nënshkruhet aleanca luftarake në mes Bullgarisë e Serbisë, për ndarjen e Shqipërisë etnike. Për këtë qëllim, qarqet sunduese bullgare u ndaluan edhe krerëve bullgaro-maqedonas të krahinës së Maqedonisë që të bashkpunojnë dhe të përkrahin kryengritjen e Përgjithshme Shqiptare të vitit 1912.9

     Pas një vargë takimesh (që kishin nisur qysh në tetor 1911) midis kryeministrit serb Milovanoviq dhe atij bullgar Geshov, me ndihmën e Rusisë, më 13 mars 1912, Serbia lidhi një aleanc “Traktat miqësie” me Bullgarinë, ku si synim parësor kishin kundërshtimin e formimit të çfarëdo shteti shqiptarë në Ballkan dhe coptimin e tokave shqiptare. Një aneks sekret i këtij traktati parashikonte veprime eventuale të përbashkëta kundër Perandorisë Osmane, ku parashihej që Serbisë t´i takonte mbarë territori në veri të maleve të Sharrit. Krahas bisedimeve serbo-bullgare u zvilluan edhe bisedimet bullgaro-greke, të cilat përfunduan më 29 maj 1912  me nënshkrimin e një marrëveshjeje mbrojtëse në rast sulmi nga ana e Turqisë.10

     Kësaj aleance, pas bisedimeve të carit rus me Kral Nikollën iu bashkua edhe Mali i Zi. Këto shtete ortodokse të "aleancës..." përfundimisht ,në emër të luftës kundër "robërisë osmane" në tetor 1912 filuan luftën e parë ballkanike për pushtimin dhe coptimin e tërsisë së tokave shqiptare.

Në Kuvendin e Shkupit u vunë gurëthemelet e  

Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë

      Për ta alarmuar faktorin e brendshëm dhe të gjitha kancelaritë e fuqive të mëdha, për rrezikun që po i kanoset popullit shqiptar  dhe trojeve etnike shqiptare, më 14 tetor 1912 në Shkup, në shtëpinë e atdhetarit Sali Gjuka, Komiteti “Shpëtimi” që në popull njihej si ”Komiteti i Shpëtimit Kombëtar” dhe organizata ”Shoqëria e Zezë për Shpëtim” mbajtën një Kuvend të jashtëzakonshëm. Në këtë kuvend, të kryesuar nga Nexhip Draga, morën pjesë: Mit´hat Frashëri, Sali Gjuka, Rexhep Mitrovica, Nexhip Draga, Bedri Pejani etj. Pasi u konkludua se ”Turqia po i numëronte ditët e fundit në Ballkan...” u morën këto vendime:

1.       Me ia drejtue një proklamacion Fuqive të Mëdha;

2.     Me formue një delegacion për mi shkëputë Malet e Shkodrës prej lidhnisë që patën ba me Malin e Zi (Malësia e Shkodrës ishte lidhur me Malin e Zi për luftë të    përbashkët  kundër forcave osmane në Shkodër).

3.     Ky delegacion ka me pas edhe një kompetencë të plotë për t´u marrë vesh me krahinat e tjera të Shqipnisë për të shpëtue atë prej rrezikut të coptimit.”11

     Në zbatim të këtyre vendimeve, Kuvendi më 16 tetor 1912 në Shkup ia dorëzoi konsullatës austro-hungareze dhe gjermane një proklamatë, ku thuhet: ”...Serbia ,Bullgaria, Greqia dhe Mali i Zi kanë shpallur luftë me qëllim të zgjerimit  tokësorë ose për përhapjen e ndikimit politik, prandaj edhe ne shqiptarët po rrokim armët për të mbrojtur tokën tonë. Përveç kësaj vemë në dijeni Fuqitë e Mëdha se nuk do të njohim emërtime të tilla si ”Stara Serbija” (Serbia e vjetër”dhe “Epir”, ose forma politike dhe administrative të posaçme lidhur me disa pjesë përbërëse të atdheut tonë”. Ndërkohë edhe përfaqësuesve diplomatik rus, francez, anglez dhe atyre italianë u është dorëzuar një proklamatë me vulë të ”Shoqërisë së Zezë për Shpëtim”, në të cilën thuhet: ”Shqipnia i ka rrokur armët jo për me forcue dominacionin e Turqisë në Ballkan, por për me i dalë zot tanësisë tokësore e lirisë së Shqipnisë. Pra, qysh prej sodit po ju deklarojmë se sido që të jetë fati i armëve, shqiptarët nuk kanë me pranue për katër vilajete veç se një formë politike e një formë sundimi, dmth një formë të vetme qeverisjeje”.12 Pra, këto dokumente dëshmojnë qartë se në Kuvendin e Shkupit u vunë themelet e Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë.

Rrugëtimi misionar  i delegacionit të Shkupit -  përgatitja

e Kuvendit gjithëkombëtar

      Kuvendi i Shkupit caktoi edhe një delegacion, i cili u ngarkua  të përgatisë terenin për mbajtjen e një Kuvendi gjithëkombëtar. Pas këtyre aktiviteteve, më 16 tetor 1912 anëtarët e delegacionit të zgjedhur në Kuvendin e Shkupit: Mit´hat Frashëri, Sali Gjuka, Rexhep Mitrovica dhe Bedri Pejani, e lanë Shkupin dhe me  tren u nisën për në Mitrovicë dhe prej aty deri  në Pejë udhëtuan me një qerre të mbuluar.13 Në rrugën nga Peja për në Gjakovë, delegatët takojnë reth 200 burra, që shkonin në luftë për mbrojtjen e Pejës. Në fshatin Carrabreg, takohen me prijësin Bajram Curri. Në Gjakovë takojnë edhe Isa Boletinin, që sapo kishte ardhur nga fronti i Prishtnës.14 Madje në Pejë e Gjakovë,... kishin marrë nënshkrime nga paria, duke i autorizuar ata që të vendosnin për të mirën e Shqipërisë në emër të Kosovës.

      Nga Gjakova, ky delegacion kalon në krahinën e Hasit dhe në fshatin Letaj qëndrojnë një natë. më pastaj hidhen në krahinën e Lumës dhe në fshatin Arnë takojnë prijësin lumjanë Ramadan Zaskoci.15 Disa ditë i kalojnë në Reç, Mirëditë, te kulla e Oroshit, ndërsa në  Abat të Mirditës takuan  imzot Preng Doçin.16 Nga Mirëdita delegacioni rrugëton dhe ndalon në Luginën e Fanit, në Rubik, Krujë, në Valias në çifligun e Abdi bej Toptanit dhe pasataj shkojnë në Tiranë, pastaj ndalojnë në Durrës prej nga pas disa ditësh  nisen për në Elbasan.17

     Këtij delegacioni prej katër vetësh, në Durrës * iu bashkua Dom Nikollë Kaçorri, Mustafë Asimi Kruja e Abdi bej Toptani. Këta atdhetarë kudo që shkuan ngritën zërin për rrezikun e copëtimit të Shqipërisë, duke i dhënë kështu frymë idesë për thirrjen e një Kuvendi Gjithëshqiptar.

      Sipas kujtimeve të Eqerem bej Vlorës, kusheri i Ismail Qemalit dhe njëri nga figurat e njohura të politikës së mëvonshme shqiptare, mësohet se që në fillim të korrikut 1912 në Shqipëri qenë ngritur komitete për pavarësinë e Shqipërisë dhe se kusheriri i tij, Syrja bej Vlora kishte mandatin e popullit të Vlorës për një Kuvend Kombëtar, që në muajin gusht 1912. Ismail Qemali duhej të ishte në kontakt të vazhdueshem me ta, nisur edhe nga faktin se në muajin qershor - korrik, ai kishte qëndruar pak ditë në Vlorë.18 Delegacioni prej 8 anëtarësh tashmë përbënin Komitetin e Përkohshëm të Shqipërisë, për përgatitjen e Kuvendit për Shpalljen e Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë, para se të shkilej Shqipëria nga forcat e “aleancës ballkanike”.

Rrugëtimi diplomatik i Ismail Qemalit nga Stambolli deri te

zbarkimi  i tij në Durrës

      Zhvillimet e  luftës së parë Ballkanike, të shpallur në tetor 1912 nga shtetet ortodokse të "Aleancës ballkanike" e që kishin për qëllim copëtimin e tokave shqiptare, përshpejtuan aktivitetin diplomatik të Ismail Qemalit.

      Kështu, më 3 nëntor 1912 Ismail Qemali i shoqëruar nga Luigj Gurakuqi..., arriti në Bukuresht të Rumanisë, për t´u takuar fillimisht me komunitetin shqiptar që vepronte atje. Në Bukuresht gjetën një situatë krejt të ndryshme nga ajo që sundonte në Stamboll. Kryeqyteti rumun ishte përfshirë nga euforia dhe të gjitha organizatat shqiptare që vepronin atje, qenë të vendosura për pavarësinë e Shqipërisë (shkëputjen e plotë të saj nga Turqia).

       U desht fare pak kohë, që Ismail Qemali dhe delegacioni i tij, ta kuptonin se Turqia ishte përfundimisht e humbur dhe se pavarësia e plotë nga Turqia ishte e vetmja zgjidhje. Për më tepër, komuniteti shqiptar i Bukureshtit, kishte filluar ta konsideronte këtë akt si të kryer tashmë.

Patriotët shqiptarë në Bukuresht me kohë kishin përgatitur flamurin kombëtar, i cili do të ishte simboli i shtetit shqiptar si dhe një bandë (korë) muzikore, që do të këndonte himnin kombëtar.19

        Pas disa konsultimesh  më 5 nëntor në Hotelin "Kontinental" të Bukureshtit, u mbajt mbledhja e përfaqësuesve të komunitetit  shqiptarë dhe të delegacionit në krye me Ismail Qemalin që kishte ardhur nga Stambolli.

Në kujtimet e pjesëmarrësve të kësaj mbledhjeje, që jetuan  deri vonë, thuhet se: mbledhja vendosi njëzëri për pavarësinë e Shqipërisë dhe ngarkoi Ismail Qemalin dhe delegacionin e tij të kontaktonte përfaqësuesit diplomatikë të Fuqive të Mëdha dhe të merrte aprovimin e tyre për këtë vendim. 20

      Në kujtimet e tij Sejfi Vllamasi, tregon se në momentin e largimit nga Bukureshti, Kristo Meksi i la në dorë Ismail Qemalit një çek prej 500 mijë frangash ari, dhuratë e Kryeministrit rumun Taqe Junesku.21

       Dy ditë më vonë (7 nëntor) delegacioni i plotësuar edhe me katër përfaqësues të kolonisë shqiptare të Bukureshtit, u nis për në Vjenë. Ismail Qemali me delegacioni shqiptarë sapo kishte mbërritur në Vjenë, mori një telegram nga miku i tij i vjetër, konti Andrasay, ku e ftonte që të vijë në Budapest për t´u takuar me diplomatë Austro-hungarez. Më 8-9 nëntor në Budapest I.Qemali do të takohet me kontin Hadik ish-nënsekretar shteti dhe me Ministrin e jashtëm të Austro-Hungarisë z.Graf Berthold, njërin nga njerëzit më të fuqishëm të diplomacisë evropiane. Në këto takime pasi u vu në pah rreziku i coptimit të Shqipërisë nga shtetet fqinje, Austro-Hungaria u shpreh e gatshme ta nxiste dhe ta mbështeste Pavarësinë e Shqipërisë. Konti Handik e siguroi z.Qemali se Qeveria e tyre kishte biseduar edhe me qeveritë italiane e gjermane për këtë qëllim dhe së bashku nuk e shihnin me sy të mirë një shtrirje të Malit te Zi dhe Serbisë në jug të Ballkanit .22

      Gjatë muajit tetor dhe gjysmës së parë të nëntorit 1912 ushtria turke në Ballkan ishte shpartalluar në të gjitha frontet, ndërsa trupat ushtarake serbe, malazeze dhe greke që përbënin “aleancën ballkanike”, përmes operacioneve shfarosëse ndaj shqiptarëve, kishin hyrë thellë në tokën shqiptare. 23 Meqë ngjarjet zhvilloheshin me shpejtësi në Shqipëri, delegacioni shqiptarë bëri përpjekje që sa më parë të nisen për në atdhe, që të mbahet  kuvendi kombëtar për shpalljen e Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë. Me kërkesën e Ismail Qemailit, diplomatët austro-hungarez delegacionit shqiptar ia premtuan një vapor për të zbarkuar në Durrës.24

      Delegacioni shqiptar me tu kthyer në Vjenë (nga Budapesti), pati takime me Ambasadorin italian (Avana) dhe me ambasadorin anglez. Më 18 nëntor 1912, delegacioni mbërriti në Triesht dhe po atë ditë Ismail Qemali i drejtohet me një telegram komitetit përgatitor për shpalljen e Pavarësisë, dhe kërkon që të sigurohet pjesëmarrja e përfaqësuesve të popullit, për Mbledhjen e Kuvendit Kombëtar që mendohej të mbahet në Durrës ose në Vlorë. Në këtë telegram thuhej: "Mbledhja e përfaqësuesve në Durrës apo Vlorë është shumë e rëndësishme. I thirrni të gjithë. Gjersa të arrij unë, mbani qetësinë e ruani bashkimin. Çështja jonë politike është siguruar përfundimisht”.25

     Më 19 nëntor 1912, Ismail Qemali, përpara nisjes për në Durrës, gazetës italiane “Piccolo”,i deklaroi, se: "Shpallja e pavarësisë është e pashmangshme. Ne duam t'i paraqesim Evropës faktin e kryer. Do të krijohet një qeveri e përkohshme dhe ndoshta, unë do të jem kryetar. Ju siguroj se për idenë e pavarësisë jemi të gjithë në një mendje".26

      Në mbrëmjen e 19 nëntorit 1912, përfundimisht delegacioni shqiptar në krye me Isamail Qemalin, me vaporin austriak "Baron Bruck" nga Trieshta niset drejt brigjeve të Shqipërisë dhe zbarkoi në Durrës.

Rrugëtimi i karvanit të Ismail Qemalit nga Durrësi për në Vlorë

        Ndonëse ishte menduar që ngritja e Flamurit të bëhet më 22 nëntor në qytetin e lashtë të Durrësit, me qëllim që të evitonin lëvizjet e mëtejshme nëpër Shqipërinë e trazuar nga lufta, situata në këtë qytet ishte shumë më ndryshe nga ç'pritej. 27 Ato ditë, deti ishte bllokuar nga flota greke dhe kompromisi i dhespotit Jakov me Myftiun e qytetit e pamundësuan ngritjen e flamurit dhe mbajtjen e një kuvendi të parashikuar në Durrës.

       Për shkak të gjendjes së nderë që mbretëronte në qytet, po atë ditë Ismail Qemali i lajmëroi telegrafisht të gjitha qytetet që delegatët e tyre t'i nisin për në qytetin e tij të lindjes në Vlorë. Ato ditë, meqë forcat serbe përparonin shpejtë drejt Shqipërisë së Mesme, rrethet patriotike të Elbasanit (më 25 nëntor), të Tiranës e Durrësit (më 26 nëntor), të Kavajës, të Peqinit dhe të Lushnjës më 27 nëntor, ngritën flamurin kombëtar, pa pritur mbledhjen e Kuvendit të Vlorës .28

      Delegacioni në krye me Ismail Qemalin pas 2-3 ditësh të qëndrimit në Durrës, duke iu shmangur rrugës kryesore së bashku me delegatët e Shqipërisë së Mesme niset për në Vlorë. Duke zbritur majës së Ardenicës, nga faqja perëndimore, delegatët nga Elbasani që udhëtonin në drejtim të Fierit, takojnë karvanin e kalorësve, që vinte nga Durrësi me delegatët e Bukureshtit, Durrësit, Tiranës,  Shkodrës, Kavajës etj me në krye Ismail Qemalin. Aty Mit`hat Frashëri takoi Ismail Qemalin, ”i cili kalëronte me një kalë myzeqeje të bardhë” dhe Luigj Gurakuqin. Kalojnë së bashku Semanin e fryrë nga ujërat e vjeshtës së tretë, me një lundër, apo govatë të flashkët që vente e vinte nga një breg në tjetrin për t´i bartur kalorësit e lirisë.29

      Sipas kujtimeve të Eqrem Bej Vlorës, gjatë rrugëtimit të karvanit të Ismail Qemalit për në Vlorë, ”gjenerali i divizionit turk Kara Sait Pasha, që kontrollonte zonën midis Lushnjës, Fierit dhe Beratit, si pararojë të pjesës tjetër të armatës së Vardarit, që po vinte prapa në rrëmujë (e shpartalluar), dha urdhër të arrestohej Ismail beu me të gjithë kolonën e tij; për këtë arsye karvani nuk u fut në Lushnjë, por e kaloi natën në Çermë, në çifligun e Dervish bej Biçakut. Mirëpo gjatë natës komanda e trupave turke në Berat, nën trysnin e përfaqësuesve shqiptarë ndryshoi mendim”30 (hoqi dorë nga arrestimi-vërejtja ime).

     Nga vendi i quajtur Mifol, delegacioni i Ismail Qemalit udhëton me dy karroca 31 dhe pas shumë peripetive, në pasditen e 27 nëntorit 1912 arrijnë në Vlorë. Situata në Vlorë ishte krejt e ndryshme nga ajo e Durrësit. Populli vlonjat me këtë rast i bëri pritje madhështore delegatëve të ardhur nga disa krahina të Shqipërisë. Ismail Qemali për këto momente në kujtimet  e tij do të shkruaj: ”Një zjarr i shenjtë patriotizmi kishte pushtuar qytetin ku kisha lindur dhe populli me përshëndeste kudo me entuziazëm dhe gëzim”.32 Delegatët e ardhur nga shumë vise të Shqipërisë..., u vendosën në shtëpinë e Xhemil bej Vlorës, kushëri i Ismail Qemalit.33

Shpallja e Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë në Kuvendin e Vlorës 

më 28.XI.1912

      Meqenëse anijet luftarake greke i qenë afruar portit të Vlorës dhe me të drejt i druhej ndonjë sulmi të forcave greke, por edhe për shkak të përparimit të pandaluar të ushtrisë serbe në verilindje të vendit, pa arritur ende përfaqësuesit e disa krahinave, në mbrëmjen e 27 nëntorit delegatët  që ndodheshin në Vlorë vendosën të nesërmen të mblidhnin Kuvendin Kombëtar, për  ta shpallur pavarësinë e Shqipërisë.34 

Kush e përfaqësoi Kosovën… në Kuvendin e Vlorës?

       Kosova..., duke qenë e pushtuar nga ushtria serbo-malazeze, në Kuvendin e Vlorës u përfaqësua nga Sali Gjuka, Bedri Pejani dhe Rexhep Mitrovica, të cilët kishin ardhur nga Kuvendi i Shkupit, ndërsa një ditë më vonë (më 29 nëntor) në Vlorë mbërriti Isa Boletini dhe delegatët tjerë, si: gjeneral Mehmet Pashë Deralla, Hasan Hysen Budakova, Tafil Boletini, Dervish Mitrovica, Zejnel Begolli, Halim Musë Bajgora, Ahmet Ali Llapi, Riza beg  Gjakova, Vehbi Dibra, Hajdin Draga etj. Ndërkaq udhëheqësit tjerë të Kosovës që ishin caktuar si delegatë të kuvendit, si: Hasan Prishtina, Nexhip Draga, Idriz Seferi, Sait Hoxha etj. nuk erdhën, sepse në fillim të nëntorit ishin kapur nga forcat serbe në Shkup dhe mbaheshin të burgosur në kështjellën e Kalemedanit në Beograd. Edhe Bajram Curri i nxënë me luftimet në Malësinë e Gjakovës nuk arriti dot të vijë në kuvend.35

      Kuvendi i hapi punimet, më 28 nëntor 1912 në orën 14 pasdite, po në shtëpinë e Xhemil bej Vlorës.36 Kryetar i Kuvendit u zgjodh Ismail Qemali ndërsa sekretar Luigj Gurakuqi. Në fjalën e shkurtër që mbajti Ismail Qemali para 40 delegatëve, të përcjellur me duartrokitje të gjata e brohoritje entuziaste ”Rroftë Shqipnija e Lirë”, foli për të kaluarën e Shqipërisë nën sundimin osman dhe për luftrat e shqiptarëve për të fituar të drejtat e tyre. Ai vuri në dukje se në rrethanat e krijuara nga Lufta Ballkanike e vetmja udhë shpëtimi ishte ndarja e Shqipërisë nga Turqia”.37

      Propozimi i kryetarit për Shpalljen e Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë, u miratua njëzëri nga delegatët. Në Rezolutën e Pavarësisë me titull "Në Vlonë më 15/28 të vjeshtës së tretë 1328/1912”, të cilën e lexoi sekretari i parë i kuvendit Luigj Gurakuqi, thuhet: “Pas fjalëve që tha Z. Kryetari Ismail Kemal Beu, me të cilat tregoi rrezikun e math në të cilin ndodhet sot Shqipëria, të gjithë delegatët me një zâ venduan që Shqipëria me sot të bâhet në vete, e lirë e e mosvarme". 38

       Ndërkaq, gjithë emocionet e këtij akti historik i pasqyron më së miri origjinali i Procesverbalit, i cili fatkeqësisht kishte humbur në vitin 1937. 39 Dokumentin e shpalljes së Pavarësisë e botoi gazeta ”Përlindja e Shqypnies” organ i Qeverisë së Përkohshme të Vlorës, si dhe Lef Nosi në përmbledhjen e dokumenteve historike.40

         Në një letër me titull “Si u bë Kongresi i Vlorës” Mit´hat Frashëri dërguar mikut të tij Kristo Luarasit, shkruan:  ”Kongresi u çel më 28 të këtij muaji dhe ishin 47 delegatë nga çdo an´e Shqipërisë, vise të shkelura dhe të pashkelura. Sot janë 65, se kanë ardhur edhe nga krahina të tjera. Këtë ditë, pra, ora 14.30, me zë të përgjithshëm u proklamua independenca e Shqipërisë dhe Flamuri u çel në portën e shtëpisë ku ishim mbledhur (...) Salla e madhe në shtëpinë e Xhemil Bej Vlorës ishte mbushur plotë dhe delegatët kishin zënë vendet rreth tri tryezave të mëdha të vëna afër e afër...”41

Kush e nënshkroi aktin e pavarësisë së Shqipërisë në Vlorë?

     Sipas  shënimeve të Mustafa Merlika Krujës, pjesëmarrës në këtë kuvend, del se Rezolutën e Shpalljes së Pavarësisë të Shqipërisë e nënshkruan të gjithë të pranishmit në Kuvend,e ata ishin:

Ismail Kemal (Qemali); 

Kaçorri (Dom Nikoll Kaçorri); 

Abdul Aziz Vehbi (Vehbi Dibra, ish-myftiu i Dibrës e aty e mbrapa myftiu i përgjithshëm për myslimanët e Shqipnisë së pamvarme); 

J.Karbunara; 

Elmas Boco; 

Vehbi Harçi; 

Qazim Kokoshi; 

J.Minga; 

Rexhep Mitrovica; 

A.Rruçi; 

Abdi (Toptani); 

Abas Dilaver (Qelkup-a); 

Mid´hat Frashëri; 

Shefqet Daju; 

Zihni Abas Kanina; 

Xhelal (Kopernacka); 

Hajredin Cakrani; 

Qemal Elbasani (Karaosmani); 

Iljas Vrioni; 

Salih Gjuka; 

Dhimitër Berati; 

Dhimitër Emanuel (Mborja?); 

Dimitri Zografi; 

Murat Toptani; 

Pandeli Cale; 

Luz (Luigj) Gurakuqi; 

Bedri Pejani; 

Spiro (don) Ilo; 

Thanas Floqi; 

Lef Nosi; 

Dr.H.Myrteza; 

Nuri (Sojliu); 

Mustafa Asim Kruja; 

M.Ferid Vokopola; 

Ymer (Deliallisi); 

Xhemaledin (Xhemal Deliallisi); 

Nebi Sefa Lushnja; 

Zuhdi Ohria, ndërsa 2 emra janë të palexueshëm...”42

   Pra, këtë akt e nënshkruan vetëm delegatët që ishin të pranishëm në kuvend, por jo edhe ata që erdhën me vones në Vlorë (Isa Bolentini me delegatët nga Kosovë etj ).43  Pas këtij akti të rëndësishëm në historinë e popullit tonë, në orën 15 e 12 minuta pasdite, Ismail Qemali në murin e ballkonit të shtëpisë ku u mbajt kuvendi e vendosi Flamurin kombëtar, po atë Flamur që zbukuronte podiumin e Hotelit "Kontinental" në Bukuresht, në mbledhjen e 5 nëntorit, me përfaqësuesit e kolonive shqiptare atje . 44 Ndërkaq, përveç këtij versioni, Eqrem bej Vlora, në kujtimet e tij - thotë se flamuri që u ngrit më 28 Nëntor 1912 në Vlorë, ishte një flamur që e mbaja në shtëpi si kujtim, të dhuruar solemnisht (më 1909) nga një pinjoll i familjes Kastrioti (don Aladro Kastrioti) me banim në Paris.45

Kush e përbënte Qeverinë e parë të shtetit shqiptar?

    Kuvendi Kombëtar i Vlorës pas vendimit historik të shpalljes së Pavarësisë, u mor me organizimin shtetëror. Qysh në mbledhjen e tij të parë, kuvendi vendosi për krijimin e qeverisë së parë të përkohshme. Dhe më 4 dhjetor 1912 Kuvendi zgjodhi përbërjen e plotë të Qeverisë, ku përveç Ismail Qemali - kryetar, në të bënin pjesë:

-          Dom Nikollë Kaçorri - Nënkryetar; 
-          Myfit Bej Libohova - Ministër i  Brendshëm; 
-          Gjeneral Mehmet pashë Deralla - Ministër i Luftës; 
-          Abdi bej Toptani - Ministër i Financave; 
-          Dr.Petro Poga - Ministër i Drejtësisë; 
-          Dr.Luigj Gurakuqi - Ministër i Arsimit; 
-          Mit`hat Frashëri - Ministër i Punëve Botore; 
-          Pandeli Cale - Ministër i Bujqësisë dhe 
-          Lef Nosi - Ministër i Postë-telegrafeve.46
     Po atë ditë Kuvendi zgjodhi edhe një pleqësi prej 18 anëtarësh në krye me myftiun Vehbi Dibra. Kuvendi kombëtar i Vlorës punimet e veta i përfundoj më 7 dhjetor 1912.47

Çka i shkruan Kryetari i qeverisë shqiptare Ismail Qemali - në një

Letër shteteve të Fuqive të Mëdha?

   Me aktin e Shpalljes së Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë, Kryetari i Qeversisë së Përkohshme Ismail Qemali, më 29 nëntor me një letër i njofton gjashtë Fuqitë e Mëdha: Anglinë, Italinë, Austro-Hungarinë, Francën, Gjermaninë dhe Rusinë.

Në këtë letër Kryetari i Parë Shqiptar, ndër të tjera shkruan:

   “Kam nderin t’i njoftojë Shkëlqesitë tuaja se delegatët e të gjithë krahinave shqiptare, pa dallim feje, të mbledhur dje në Asamblenë Kombëtare në qytetin e Vlorës, shpallën Pavarësinë e Shqipërisë dhe kanë ngritur një Qeveri të Përkohëshme. Shqiptarët po gëzohen që munden të hynë në familjen e popujve të lirë të Orientit, duke mos pasur për qëllim tjetër veç se të jetojnë në paqë dhe harmoni me të gjithë shtetet fqinje, shpresojmë se ky ndryshim i jetës politike dhe kombëtare i Qeverisë së Përkohëshme të Shqipërisë, ka për t’u njohur prej qeverive tuaja dhe evropiane.

Kryetari i Qeverisë së Përkohëshme Ismail Qemali- Vlorë”

         Po ashtu për këtë vendim të marrë në Kuvendin e Vlorës Ismail Qemali i njofton edhe shtetet ballkanike, Rumaninë, Malin e Zi, Serbinë, Bullgarinë, Greqinë dhe Turqinë, duke kërkuar nga ata që ta njohin (pranojnë) aktin e Pavarësisë si vullnet politikë të Kombit Shqiptar* , por fatkeqësisht as Fuqitë e Mëdha dhe as monarkitë ballkanike nuk e njohën Pavarësinë e Shqipërisë.48 Përkundrazi ushtritë e “Aleancës Ballkanike” i vazhduan luftimet në tokat shqiptare për t´i pushtuar dhe aneksuar ato.

----------------------------------------

R e f e r e n c a t

1 Historia e Popullit Shqiptar II, Tiranë 2002, fq.370, 374.

2 Po aty

3 Po aty

* Në prill të vitit 1909 kur Sulltani i fundit turk Abdyl Hamiti II, nga presionet e shumta  për vezir të ri kishte emruar Xhevat Pashën, dhoma e deputetëve të Parlamentit turk për Kryetar të Parlamentit do ta zgjedh Ismail Qemalin.(Nga kujtimet e Sulltanit Abdyl Hamiti II, botuar në librin e Mishel de Gres "Sulltani i fundit", e që në shqip e botoi "Plejad" në Tiranë

4 Gazeta - Korrieri, Tiranë, mars  2004

5 ASHSH-Instituti i historisë ”Historia e popullit shqiptar” (II), Tiranë 2002-Toena, fq.463.)

6 Historia e  Popullit Shqiptarë, II Tiranë, 1965 fq.341 /Ajet Haxhiu: ”Hasan Prishtina” fq.75.

*Në memorandumin prej 14 kërkesash, që quheshin si ”14 kërkesat e Hasan Prishtinës” kërkohej që:

1.Nënpunësit që do të emrohen në Shqipëri duhet të dinin gjuhën shqipe e zakonet e vendit;

2.Shërbimi ushtarak të kryhej vetëm në Shqipëri e Maqedoni me përjashtim të kohës së luftës;

3.Të hartohen e vihen në zbatim ligje, duke u bazuar në ligjet e vendit;

4.T´u jepen shqiptarëve armët e nevojshme dhe moderne;

5.Të hapen shkolla reale në të gjitha qendrat e prefekturave të Kosovës, Manastirit, Shkodrës e Janinës, që kanë një popullsi prej 300 000 frymësh e të hapen shkolla bujqësore dhe të vihen në programin e mësimeve gjuha shqipe;

6.Të hapen shkolla teknologjike moderne në vende ku është e nevojshme;

7.Të lejohet në Shqipëri hapja dhe themelimi i shkollave private;

8.Të mësohet gjuha e vendit në shkolla fillore, qytetëse e në gjimnaze;

9.T´i jepet rëndësi e posaqme tregëtisë, bujqësisë e punëve botore;

10.Të vihet në veprim organizimi i krahinave;

11.Të shpallet amnistia e përgjithshme;

12.Të tregohet kujdes më i madh se përpara për ruajtjen e zakoneve dhe traditave kombëtare;

13.Qeveria turke të jap dëmëshpërblime për shtëpitë e prishura nga ana e ushtrisë dhe

14.Të nxirren para gjyqit anëtarët e kabineteve të Haki e Said Pashës.

7 Instituti i historisë -  “Kosova 20/21”, Prishtinë 1998/1999, fq. 143 Gazeta”Obzor” - Zagreb 21.XI.1912  / Edith Durham ”Njëzetvjet ngatërresa ballkanike”, Tiranë 1944, fq.99

8 Dr.Xh.Shala - Marrëdhëniet shqiptaro - serbe 1912-1918, Prishtinë 1990,, fq.36; /Dr.J.Bajraktari: Roli i Kosovës në Pavarësinë e Shqipërisë, Koha Ditore 28.II.2002, fq.23; Historia e Popullit Shqiptar, libër i cituar më lartë.

9 Konferenca shkencore, Shkup 23/24.XI.2002

10 Historia e Popullit Shqiptar (II) Botimi Toena, Tiranë 2002, faqe.502

11 Sh.Braha: Beteja e Drinit kundër agresionit serb (nëntor 1912), Prizren 2000, fq.31; /Sh.Braha: Gjenocidi serbomadh dhe qëndresa shqiptare, (1844-1990), Gjakovë 1991, fq.135.

12 A.Haxhiu :hihi: asan Prishtina dhe lëvizja patriotike e Kosovës, Tiranë 1968, fq.96-97./Shqiptarët në rrjedhat ballkanike,Prishtinë 1996-fq.59

13 U.Butka - Gjeniu  i kombit, Drier 2000, fq. 48-49

14 Po aty

15 Po aty

16 Po aty

  *imzot Preng Doçi ishte pjesëmarrës aktiv i Lidhjes Shqiptare të  Prizrenit, themelues i shoqërisë letrare “Bashkimi” në Shkodër dhe bashkautor i Fjalorit të ri të shqipes të vitit 1908 dhe të alfabetit të bashkimit të paraqitur prej tij në Kongresin e Manastirit.

17 Po aty

* Gjatë rrugëtimit për në Durrës, delegacioni i Shkupit në krye me Mit´hat Frashërin, shoqërohet nga  Avdi e Refik bej Toptani. Në Durrës takohen me Mustafa Krujën, Dr.Neki Libëhovën, Stefan Kaçulinin, Mahmud Beshirin, Salih Nivitzën e dom Nikollë Kaçorrin. Pa humbur kohë në kryepeshkopatën katolike mbahet një mbledhje dhe pasi analizohet gjendja e rëndë politike nëpër të cilën po kalonte Shqipëria, Avdi beg Toptani lexoi nji letër që kishte marrë prej Syreja bej Vlorës, me të cilën ai sugjeronte mbledhjen e nji kuvendi gjithkombëtar, sa më shpejt të jetë e mundur. Ideja për mbajtjen  e nji kuvendi gjithëkombtar u pa krejtsisht e arsyeshme. (Kujtimet e Mustafa Merlika  Krujës “Të shpallët e Pamvarsisë”)

 -Atdhetarët e mbledhur në Durrës ,e përgatitën edhe një Memorandum të cilin do t´ia dërgojnë Perandorit të Austro-Hungarisë Franz Jozefit I-rë.

"Shumë të vështira e të rrezikshme janë këto ditë për ne shqiptarët e për nanën tonë Shqipërinë që të katër shtetet e Ballkanve po dojn me e përpi e me coptu".

Me këto fjalë imzot Nikollë Kacori e fillonte Memorandumin dërguar Perendorit të Mbretit të Austro Hungarisë Franz Jozefit I.

   Në këtë memorandum prezentohet e vërteta mbi Shqipërinë dhe i kërkohej ndihmë mbretit të Austro Hungarisë që shteti shqiptar mos të gllabërohet nga sfingsat sllavë, grek e turq. Këtu kërkohej që të njihet shteti shqiptar "në katër vilajetet e Shqypnisë me Kosovë, Manastir, Shkodër e Janinë". Këtu jipej edhe numri i shqiptarëve që jetonin në vitin 1912, mbi tre milionë frymë, dhe qysh atëherë u kërkua që Shqipëria me katër vilajetet të jetë neutrale siç ishin Zvicra dhe Belgjika. Përveç imzot Nikollë Kacorrit, nënshkrues të këtij memorandumi janë edhe zotërinjtë, Mustaf Asim Kruja, Rexhep Mitrovica, Fuad Toptani, Abdi Beu, Murat Toptani, Sali Gjuka dhe Bedri Pejani.

Ky memorandum mbanë datën 12.XI.1912, vetëm gjashtëmbdhjetë ditë para  shpalljes së pavarësisë së Shqipërisë në Vlorë.

18 Gazeta  :breshka: orrieri ,Tiranë mars 2004

19 Po aty

20 B.Fevziu - "Udhëtimi i panjohur i Flamurit", Koha Ditore 28.XII.2000, fq.8

21 Po aty

22 Po aty

23 Historia e Popullit Shqiptar (II)  Botimi Toena, Tiranë 2002, faqe.509

24 Gazeta ,Korrieri ,Tiranë-mars 2004

25 Gazeta Korrieri, Tiranë-mars 2004 /Bardhosh Gaçe - “ Flamuri i Skënderbeut në shtëpinë e Vlorajve”

26 Po aty

27 Po aty

28 Historia e Popullit Shqiptar  II (Botimi i tretë), Prishtinë 1979 fq.351

29 U.Butka - Gjeniu  i kombit ,Drier 2000, fq.60

30 Eqrem bej Vlora, Kujtime, Vëllimi i parë 1885 - 1912 , fq.315.

31 Po aty

32 Historia e Popullit Shqiptar  II (Botimi i tretë) Prishtinë 1979, fq.351

   Historia e Popullit Shqiptar (II) Botimi Toena, Tiranë 2002, fq.510

33 Gazeta Korieri, mars 2004

34 Po aty

35 ASHSH- "Kosova në vështrimin enciklopedik", fq.105

   Historia e Popullit Shqiptar (II) Botimi Toena, Tiranë 2002, fq.510

36 Në të vërtet Kuvendi në Vlorë ishte mbledhur qysh në orët e paradites së 28

   nëntorit, me shpresën se Isa Boletini me shpurën  e tij, që ndodhej rrugës për

   në Vlorë do të mbërrinte në kohë.

37 Historia e Popullit Shqiptar (II) Botimi Toena, Tiranë 2002, fq.511

   - Sipas fletores (gazetës) ”Flamuri”, botuar në korrik-Shëndre 1952, Nr.31-36,  fq.3, Romë, dhe simotrës së saj “Besa”, nânduer 1954, Nr.15, Istanbul, Ismail Qemali në kuvendin e Vlorës ka thënë (po sjellim origjinalin):

"Shqiptarët nuk e kanë harruem kurrë as gjuhën e as kombsin'e tyne, dhe prova mâ e mira janë përpjekjet dhe kryengritjet qi kanë bâmë herë mbas here e sidomos ndër këto katër vjett e fundit për të ruejtun të drejtat e zakonet e veta. Qeverija othomane nuk e kuptoi kurrë interesën e saj e nuk deshi kurrë t'u shpëblejë me të mirë Shqiptaret shërbimet e mëdhá qi i kishin bâmë. Tashti vonë pati rrëfyem nji farë deshiri qi të merrej vesht me popullin t'onë. Por prap nuk vûni të gjithë vullnetin e mirë e nuk muer të gjitha masat e nevojshme për të kënaqun e paqsuem Shqiptarët. Qe ndër këto rrethana qi plasi lufta me katër Pushtetet balkanike, të cilat kërkojshin prej saj reforma e të drejta për vllaznit e tyne të nji kombi e të nji bese. Por këto, si panë se lufta po u vente mbarë, e harruen qëllimin e parë e u muerën vesht për coptimin e pjestimin e mbretnisë e pra edhe të Shqipnisë. Shqiptarët, të cilët kishin marrë pjesë në këtë luftë mâ fort si të zott e vêndit e për të shpëtuem veten e tyne se si ushtarë, kur e panë se ushtrija e Tyrqisë u mund e s'po mûjte me qëndruem mâ, nxituen me marrë masat qi u impononte gjêndja për të shpëtuem vêndin e vet. Kështu u bâ qi un u nisa nga Stambolli e, mbasi u mora vesht edhe me Shqiptarët e Bukureshtit, vota në Vjenë, ku fillova kontaktet me ato Pushtete të mëdhá qi kanë interesa mâ të gjalla në Balkan. E mbasi nuk mbetej mâ asnji shpresë me e shpëtuem Shqipninë me armë, e vetmja udhë shpëtimi ishte të shkëputunit e saj prej Tyrqije. Ky mendim u pa me vênd edhe nga an'e Pushteteve të mëdhá e sidomos në Vjenë e në Romë. Vetëm Rusija mund të mbahet pakëz e ftohët nga shkaku i fqije t'anë slavë, por as ajo nuk e mohon kombsinë shqiptare..."(Kujtimet e Mustafa Merlika Krujës ”Të shpallët e Pamvarsisë”)

38 U.Butka - Gjeniu i kombit, Drier 2000, fq.63 /Historia e Shqipërisë  dhe e Shqiptarëve, Prizren 2001 /Nga kujtimet e Mustafa Krujës ”Të shpallët e Pamvarsisë”

39 Askush nuk e di se ku gjendet origjinali i aktit të shpalljes së pavarësisë ,firmosur në mbasditen e 28 nëntorit 1912 në Vlorë. Të gjitha hulumtimet e bëra nga studiues të apasionuar, humbasin në vitin e largët 1937. Sipas studiuesit Artan Lame, kopja origjinale ishte më 1937, pronë e Lef Nosit, edhe ai firmëtar i aktit dhe një koleksionist i apasionuar nga Elbasani. Me rastin e 25 vjetorit të shpalljes së pavarësisë, Mbreti Zog përgatiti disa kopje të aktit me ngjyra dhe ja shpërndau ato firmetarëve, që kishin mbetur gjallë. Më 1944, Lef Nosi u pushkatua si kolaboracionist, ndërsa koleksioni i tij, kryesisht u shkatërrua. Deri me 1944, ai dispononte në Bankën Shqiptare një kasetë sigurie, në të cilën duket se ruante edhe dokumentin me të vlefshëm të historisë së shqipërisë. Nuk dihet se cfarë është bërë me kasetën dhe nuk dihet se cfarë është bërë me aktin origjinal të shpalljes së Pavarësisë.

40 Nuk ekziston asnjë fotografi,që të dokumëntojë aktin e shpalljes së pavarësisë,përveç procesverbalit. Fotoja e vetme që tregon Ismail Qemalin me flamur në dorë, është bërë një vit me vonë (28.XI.1913), me rastin e një vjetorit të shpalljes së pavarësisë.

41 U.Butka, vepra e cituar, fq.62 /Lumo Skendo “Si u bë Kongresi i Vlorës“ Letër Kristo Luarasit, 1912.

42 Nga kujtimet e Mustafa Merlika Krujës”Të shpallët e Pamvarsisë”

43 Deri më sot, askush nuk mund të thotë se sa kanë qenë firmetarët e aktit të pavarësisë. Numri i firmave në fund të tekstit nuk përputhet me numrin e delegatëve që përmenden në organin zyrtar te kohës, "Përlindja e Shqipënisë". Kjo është vetëm njëra anë. Jo te gjithë ata që kannë firmosur kanë arritur të identifikohen. Së paku katër firma në turqisht dhe disa të tjera në shqip nuk dihet se të kujt janë. Më shumë se 9 firma në total nuk identifikohen dot.

44 Z.Celaj - Nëntdhjetëvjetori i Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë” - Koha ditore, 27.11.2002, fq.4/ *Sipas shpjegimit zyrtar "Flamuri që I.Qemaili ngriti në ballkonin e shtëpisë së tij u qëndis nga korçarja Marigo Pozio, që jetonte atë kohë në Vlorë. Marigoja e qëndisi atë brenda natës". Ndërkaq disa burimet venë në pah, se Flamuri që I.Qemali ka ngritur në Vlorë, prej Bukureshtit e ka sjellur Spiridon Ilo, anëtar i delegacionit të Bukureshtit, i cili e ka mbajtur me vete gjatë gjithë udhëtimit. S.Ilo meqë ishte djali i tezës i Marigo Pozios, mbrëmjen e 27 nëntorit ka bujtur në shtëpinë e saj në Vlorë dhe sipas dëshmive, M.Pozio ka qëndisur brenda natës vetëm theket e flamurit dhe zbukurimet e shqiponjës.

45 E.bej Vlora - Kujtime ,Vëllimi i dytë 1912-1925,fq.14

   -Këtë pohim të Eqrem bej Vlorës e vërtetojnë plotësisht disa dokumente (letërkëmbime) që janë gjetur në maj të vitit 2004 në arkivin e ministrisë së jashtme të Shqipërisë.

  Në arkivin e kësaj ministrie ekzistojnë:

 1.Dokumenti i Qeverisë shqiptare i vitit 1930, ku ka marrë një vendim të rëndësishëm që flamurin e ngritur në Vlorë ta kthente në një material muzeal

2. letra zyrtare ministrisë së brendshme të Shqipërisë (asokohe ministër ishte Musa Juka) në të cilën sqaron se flamuri, që Ismail Qamali e ka ngritur në Vlorë ishte pronë private e Eqrem bej Vlorës...

 3. Letra e z.Rauf Fico, ministër i jashtëm i Shqipërisë, dërguar z.Eqrem bej Vlora që atëkohë ishte zyrtarë i qeverisë shqiptare në Athinë, ku kërkohet që ta dorëzon flamurin për ta vendosur në muzeun kombëtar.

 4. Letër-përgjigjja e z.Eqrem bej Vlora, i cili ndër të tjera, me keqardhje thotë,  se ai flamur nuk ekziston më dhe sqaron: Flamuri që ishte ngritur më 28.XI.1912 në Vlorë, nga shtëpia e tij ishte marrë për t´u ruajtur nga zonja Delvina dhe në vitin 1914, është djegur bashkë me gjësendet tjera në shtëpinë e saj, nga forcat rebele greke ”vorio-epirote”.

46 U.Butka - vepra e cituar, fq.64. /E.bej Vlora - Kujtime, vepra e cituar më lartë, fq.10 / Historia e Shqipërisë dhe e Shqiptarëve, Prizren 2001, fq.164

47 Qeveria e Ismail Qemalit, që doli nga Kuvendi i Vlorës, qëndroi në detyrë deri më 22 janar 1914. Nga kjo ditë e deri në ardhjen e Princ gjerman  Vilhelm Vid, më 7 mars 1914, funksionet qeverisëse i mori përsipër Komisionin Ndërkombëtar i Kontrollit (KNK) i formuar nga Fuqitë e Mëdha.

48 Historia e Shqipërisë dhe e Shqiptarëve, Prizren 2001 ,fq.164. Xh.Shala - Marrëdhëniet Shqiptaro - serbe 1912 -1918, Prishtinë 1990, fq.98-100.

----------


## SKUTHI

Gezuar te gjitheve..... kjo eshte me te vertete nje dite e vecante, per te gjithe Shqiptaret. Do doja qe sot te ndodhesha ne Shqiperi,por s'eshte e mundur megjithate atmosferen e duhur po mundohem ta kriojoj ketej, edhe nje here Gezuar  Miq


Rrofte Shqiperia

----------


## Flori

Sot 95 Vjetori i Pavaresise se Shqiperise, fakte te reja mbi 28 Nentorin

• Analiza e historianit Kristo Frashëri. Si e kujton Eqerem bej Vlora ditën e Pavarësisë dhe fakte te reja mbi ndertesen ku u ngrit flamuri 

Ndërtesa ku u mblodh Kuvendi Kombëtar, i cili shpalli Pavarësinë Kombëtare të Shqipërisë, ka kohë që nuk ekziston. Ajo ka qenë pronë e bejlerëve të Vlorës, e pasardhësve të Sinan Pashalliut, sipas emrit të themeluesit të saj, Sinan Pashës. Sinan Pasha ka qenë vezir i madh (kryeministër) dhe njëkohësisht kapedan-pashë (kryeadmiral) i flotës perandorake në shek. XVI në kohën e sulltan Sulejman Madhështorit ose Sulejman Kanuniut. Sipas traditës popullore, Sinan Pasha ka qenë nipi i një banori të krishterë nga Kanina, Gjergj Golemi, mbiemri i të cilit flet për origjinën e tij nga fshati Golem i Kurveleshit. Në sajë të karrierës së tij ushtarake dhe politike – Sinan Pasha u siguroi pasardhësve të vet privilegjin që të administronin brez pas brezi sanxhakun e Vlorës, i cili përfshinte dhe qytetin e Beratit. Shkëlqimin më të madh familja dinastike e Sinan Pashalliut e pati në shek. XVIII, ku u krijuan familjet dinastike feudale në Shqipëri. Gjithnjë sipas traditës, familja dinastike e Sinan Pashalliut, në sajë të të ardhurave të shumta që siguronte, ndërtoi në qendër të qytetit të Vlorës një kompleks banesash familjare, të pajisura me një mur që rrethonte një sipërfaqe prej diçka më tepër se katër hektarë. Kompleksi i ndërtesave ekzistonte deri më 1919. Atë vit, kur Vlora ndodhej nën okupacionin italian, Bashkia e qytetit e bleu kompleksin dhe pasi prishi banesat e shndërroi truallin tij në lulishte popullore, lulishte e cila ekziston e dhe sot.
Si kompleks ajo mori trajtë madhështore në shek. XVIII. Pamjen e saj e njohim nga një vizatim hartuar më 1861 nga L. A. Rumbold. Siç del nga vizatimi, kompleksi i ndërtesës së Vlorajve, përbëhej nga dy banesa kryesore, nga të cilat njëra quhej, sipas terminologjisë të arkitekturës osmane “Selamllëk” (shtëpia e pritjes së miqve ku ndalohej rreptësishtë hyrja e grave), tjetra “Haremllëk” (Shtëpia e banimit të grave), vendin kryesor të së cilës e zinin dhomat e gjumit të pjesëtarëve të familjes: burra, gra dhe fëmijë. Përveç murit rrethues të banesës së Vlorajvet ekzistonte edhe një mur i brendshëm që i ndante të dy pjesët kryesore të Sarajve, me një deriçkë midis tyre. Në fund të oborrit të “Selamllëkut”, ndodhej një ndërtesë e tretë ku banonin rojet e trupës mbrojtëse të bejlerëve. Sikurse shihet nga fotografitë e tyre, të dy pjesët e “Sarajve” kishin nga tre kate. Me rritjen e numrit të pjesëtarëve të familjes, Sarajet e Vlorajve u ndanë midis trashëgimtarëve në dy pjesë. Më 1912-ën “Selamllëku” ishte pronë e Xhemil Bej Vlorës, kushëri i Ismail Qemalit, kurse “Haremllëkun” e trashëguan kushërinjtë e tjerë të Ismail Qemalit. Brenda “Selamllëkut” ndodhet edhe salla ku u mblodh Kuvendi, i cili shpalli Pavarësinë Kombëtare të Shqipërisë.
Selamllëku në kujtimet e Eqerem bej Vlorës
Një përshkrim të “Selamllëkut”, madje në atmosferën që aty sundonte në ditët e shpalljes së Pavarësisë, e ka dhënë në “Kujtimet” e veta Eqerem Vlora. Përshkrimi është i shkurtër por, megjithatë, pavlerë mbasi ai e vizitoi “Selamllëkun” të nesërmen e shpalljes së pavarësisë, më 29 Nëntor 1912. Eqerem Vlora u ndodh në sallë më 28 Nëntor kur u shpall Pavarësia. Atë ditë ai ndodhej në fshatin Kuç të Kurveleshit. Por të nesërmen, pra më 29 Nëntor, me ftesë të Ismail Qemalit, Eqerem Vlora u largua nga Kuçi dhe shkoi në Vlorë. Me këtë rast ai shkruan:
“Me t’u kthyer nga Kuçi, unë shkova menjëherë në shtëpinë e tim kushëriri, Xhemilit, për të takuar kryetarin e Qeverisë së Përkohshme. Shtëpia ishte kopje e zvogëluar e haremllëkut dhe kishte jo katër, por tri kate. Përmes derës ndërmjetëse hyra në sallën e katit përdhes, ku ishin shkallët e mëdha. Oborri, sallat poshtë e lart, shkallët ishin të mbushura plot me njerëz me fytyra, sjellje dhe veshje që nuk i kisha parë kurrë në Vlorë. Të gjithë bisedonin me zë të lartë dhe kur mërziteshin në një vend, lëviznin lirshëm dhe pa teklif, sikur të ishin në shtëpinë e tyre. Në katin e sipërm ishte një sallon i madh, pajisur me mobilje të bukura të stilit bidermajer, dera e të cilit ishte krejt e hapur. Përpara saj njerëzit ngjesheshin e shtyheshin, për të degjuar se ç’thuhej atje brenda. Unë ndalova për disa çaste për të përshëndetur një mori të njohurish dhe pastaj hyra në sallon. Ismail beu po rrinte në një divan me një pamje te ligështuar, sa mua mu dhimbs. Kisha tre vjet pa e parë dhe tani mu duk shumë më i mplakur dhe i drobitur. Ai vuante në këtë mjedis të ri dhe të huaj për të. Për vite me radhë Ismail beu kishte qenë nëpunës i lartë i administratës turke dhe vali, poste këto, ku largësia midis të lartit dhe të ultit mbahej vetvetiu. Këtu ai kisht rënë në një kaos kontrastesh shoqërore, të cilit nuk po ia gjente dot anën. Unë iu afrova (ai po rrinte si në buzë të divanit), i putha dorën me nderim dhe u ula pranë tij. Të paktën divanin, njerëzit që mbushnin hapësirën kishin patur mirësinë t’ia linin. Ai më bëri pyetjet e zakonshme: si ia çoja, ku ishte im atë, a kisha hequr keq në Kuç me këtë mot të keq e kështu me radhë. Pastaj unë u ngrita për të ikur. Por ai më mbajti dhe më pyeti me zë të ulët: “Dua të të bëj një vizitë. Është edhe te ti si këtu?” Unë iu përgjigja se po të donte të vinte tek unë do të vija e do ta merrja vetë. “Jo, tha ai, Xhemili më ka thënë se dera ndërmjetëse është ende. Unë vij vetë!” Sidoqë edhe tek unë nuk ishte më mirë. Por falë manisë sime për kontroll, falë karakterit të paafruar dhe të mbyllur, largësia sidoqoftë ruhej.
Po përse të shkaktohej kjo rrëmujë e kjo gjurulldi në një shtëpi private, mund të pyesë ndokush. Nga koha atërore dhe stërgjyshore Ismail beu kishte mësuar se banesa e sanxhakbeut iso facto ishte edhe seli qeveritare. Ndaj edhe selamllëku i shtëpive të bejlereve, quhet në shqip zapana (nga turko-arabishtja zapt-hane, d.m.th. vendi prej nga ruhet rregulli dhe disiplina). Kështu edhe Ismail beut nuk i pëlqente të rrinte në bashki dhe njerëzit, që me punë a pa punë, duhej të takonin kryetarin e shtetit, vinin truma-truma në banesën e tij private.
Ditët që pasuan unë takova zyrtarët e lartë të qeverisë së re, të emëruar në 4 Dhjetor 1912 nga i përmenduri kryeministri Ismail beu dhe nënkryeministri fort i nderuari Nikollë Kaçorri (zëvendës i peshkopit katolik të Durrësit). Anëtarët e qeverisë së re ishin miq dhe të njohur të mirë, e më duhet të shtoj, se në rrethanat e atëhershme, veshtirë të bëhej ndonjë zgjedhje më e mirë.
Mit’hat Frashëri nga ana e tij na jep edhe një hollësi që tregon, ndër të tjera, organizimin e brendshëm të sallës. Ai shkruan se: “Këtë ditë, pra ora 14.30, me zë të përgjithshëm u shpall Pavarësia e Shqipërisë dhe Flamuri u çel në portën e shtëpisë ku ishin mbledhur – Salla e madhe në shtëpinë e Xhemil Bej Vlorës ishte mbushur plot dhe delegatët kishin zënë vendet rreth tri tryezave të mëdha të vëna afër e afër”.

----------


## RaPSouL

_Gezuar te gjith shqiptareve anembane botes kete dite te shenjte per popullin tone._

----------


## dibrani2006

28 NENTORI *GEZUAR TE  GJITHE   BASHKE*

----------


## Flori

Bush uron Topin per festen kombetare te pavaresise

• “Ju percjell përshëndetjet e popullit të Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës drejtuar popullit shqiptar, ne kete dite te shenuar”, nis mesazhine tij Bush Version multimedial i ketij lajmi

Nderkohe ne 95 vjetorin e shpalljes se Pavaresise presidenti Topi ka marre nje mesazh urimi nga presidenti amerikan Xhorxh Bush. “Ju percjell përshëndetjet e popullit të Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës drejtuar popullit shqiptar, ne kete dite te shenuar”, nis mesazhine tij kreu i Shtepise se Bardhe. Bush shpreh vleresimin per rrugen qe ka ndjekur Shqiperia si një prej aleatëve më besnikë e të vendosur të Shteteve të Bashkuara duke kontribuar ne perpjekjet e bashkësisë ndërkombëtare në Irak dhe Afganistan. “Përkushtimi i Shqipërisë ndaj paqes dhe sigurisë ndërkombëtare nuk ka kaluar pa u vënë re nga populli amerikan”-vijon me tej mesazhine tij Xhorxh Bush,drejtuar presidentit shqiptar. Bush konfirmon edhe njehere perkushtimin e qeverise amerikane për të ndihmuar popullin shqiptar në ndërtimin e një së ardhmeje më të shkëlqyer, nderkohe qe nuk le pa vleresuar edhe perpjekjet ne ndermarrjen e reformave demokratike dhe ekonomike. “Në festimin e Ditës së Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë, populli amerikan dhe unë ju urojmë duke riafirmuar miqësinë tonë!” – perfundon mesazhin e tij presidenti merikan Xhorxh Bush drejtuar poresidentit Topi

----------


## RaPSouL

*95 vjetori i Shpalljes se Pavaresise, Shqiperia ne feste*

Zyrtaret me te larte te vendit ndodhen ne Vlore aty ku plaku i urte Ismail Qemali ngriti per here te pare flamurin tone kombetar ne 28 nentor 1912 

Festohet sot ne te gjithe vendin 95 vjetori i Shpalljes se Pavaresise. Nje bum aktivitetesh do te zhvillohen ne te gjithe vendin ne kete pervjetor te krijimit te shtetit te pavarur shqiptar, epiqendra e te cilave do te jete Vlora. Zyrtaret me te larte te vendit do te zbresin ne kryeqendren e shpalljes se pavaresise aty ku plaku i urte Ismail Qemali ngriti per here te pare flamurin tone kombetar ne 28 nentor 1912. Kreret me te larte te shtetit dhe qeverise do te jene ne Vlore ku se bashku me ta drejt qytetit bregdetar do te udhetojne edhe lidere politika nga Kosova dhe Maqedonia. Edhe ne Tirane jane planifikuar nje sere aktivitetesh mes te cilave edhe nje parade ushtarake ne Bulevardin Deshmoret e Kombit. Nje sere ekzpozitash,si dhe koncertesh jane gjithashtu jane pjese e aktiivteteve te kesaj dite te shenuar.

----------


## SKUTHI

FJALA E PRESIDENTIT TOPI NË VLORË ME RASTIN E 95 VJETORIT TË PAVARËSISË SË SHQIPËRISË.



Vlorë, më 28 nëntor 2007

Të nderuar bashkëkombas, 
Të nderuar autoritete të pranishme, 
Miq, dashamirës, motra e vëllezër shqiptarë kudo ndodheni, 

Jemi mbledhur të gjithë sot në qytetin heroik të Vlorës të kujtojmë dhe të festojmë 95 vjetorin e shpalljes së pavarësisë së Shqipërisë. Më 28 nëntor të vitit 1912, populli shqiptar kurorëzoi ëndërrat dhe aspiratat mijëvjeçare të tij duke i dhënë fund sundimit më të gjatë në historinë e tij, sundimit osman dhe duke shënuar kështu kthesën rrënjësore dhe historike për fatet e kombit të tij. 
Me vendimin historik të kuvendit të Vlorës, Rilindja Kombëtare arrinte kulmin e saj, sepse pavarësia kurorëzonte luftrat e përpjekjet heroike të brezave të tërë për të kthyer lirinë e humbur, për të gëzuar të drejtën kombëtare dhe për t'i hapur vendit rrugën e zhvillimit e të përparimit. Për herë të parë triumfoi kështu edhe në Shqipëri parimi i kombësisë i shpallur nga rilindasit tanë dhe nga demokracia ballkanike e evropiane qysh në shekullin e XIX. Vendosej kështu në vend një e drejtë e një kombi të formuar në territorin e vet, të banuar pa ndërprerje gjatë shekujve, me gjuhë, kulturë, histori e individualitet të tij, e drejtë e fituar në një luftë të gjatë e të ashpër, e drejtë që i takonte edhe për kontributin e tij të vyer, që kishte dhënë në proceset çlirimtare ballkanike dhe evropiane. 

Të dashur bashkëkombas, 

Pavarësia e Shqipërisë nuk ishte thjesht vepër e një grupi patriotësh që ngritën Flamurin Shqiptar në Vlorë, ajo nuk ishte një akt i veçuar. Ne të gjithë nderojmë sot kujtimin dhe veprën e madhe të plakut të mençur vlonjat Ismail Qemali dhe të gjithë firmëtarëve të dokumentit të pavarësisë. Ky dokument përbën aktin juridik më të rëndësishëm të historisë së popullit shqiptar, të nënshkruar nga përfaqësuesit e kombit, atë akt të përgatitur gjatë qindra e dhjetra vjetëve, me luftë, vuajtje e sakrifica nga ky popull në të gjitha trevat shqiptare. Prandaj Pavarësia e Shqipërisë nuk ka qenë një dhuratë e Fuqive të mëdha ndaj një vendi që nuk e priste dhe as një krijesë ndërkombëtare e këtyre fuqive. Ajo ka qenë vepër vetëm e kombit shqiptar. 



Të dashur motra e vëllezër, 
Të nderuar pjesëmarrës, 

95 vjet pas kësaj ngjarje të madhe, ne jemi dëshmitarë të ndryshimeve rrënjësore në Shqipëri, në Kosovë, në rajonin ballkanik, në Evropë e në Botë. Populli shqiptar është jo vetëm pjesë e këtyre ndryshimeve, por edhe aktor i rëndësishëm i tyre. Në përfundimin e dekadës së dytë të demokracisë së re shqiptare, populli shqiptar po përjeton historinë më të shpejtë të integrimit të tij në Evropën e qytetëruar. Shqiptarët janë bërë sot aleatët më të sigurtë dhe të besueshëm të Perëndimit në përballjen e sfidave më të vështira rajonale dhe globale. Ata po tregojnë prirje të vërteta civilizuese, emancipuese, në ndryshim nga veprimet dhe mendimet ballkaniko-mistike që vegjetojnë akoma në mendje apo qarqe të izoluara në rajonin tonë. 

Të nderuar pjesëmarrës, 

Shqipëria ndodhet sot shumë afër qëllimit të saj strategjik e kombëtar. Ajo po bëhet pjesë e asaj së cilës i përket gjeografikisht, Evropës së qytetëruar dhe Aleancës së Atlantikut të Veriut. Populli i saj dhe e gjithë klasa politike drejtuese është e vendosur dhe e palëkundur për të kontribuar me të drejta të plota brenda këtyre familjeve të mëdha. Samiti i ardhshëm i NATO-s dhe ftesa që ne presim nga Bukureshti, shfaq përballë nesh detyrimin madhor të përshpejtimit të procesit reformues të shoqërisë sonë, të forcimit të shtetit të së drejtës, të ndërtimit të sistemeve të pagabueshme në luftën kundër korrupsionit dhe krimit të organizuar, të rritjes së mirëqenies së shtetasve tanë dhe të kalimit nga fjalimet shterpë, në programe të zbërthyera në të mira materiale. Koha që humbasim me shigjetime politike majtas-djathtas e anasjelltas, harxhon energjitë tona, zhvlerëson angazhimet tona, humbet besimin ndaj partnerëve ndërkombëtarë dhe zhgënjen thellësisht vetë popullin tonë. 


Të ndërgjegjësohemi për të arritur së bashku suksesin, frutet e të cilit do t'i gëzojmë po së bashku ose dështimin, përgjegjësinë e të cilit do të na duhet ta ndajmë po së bashku. Populli ka akoma besim tek politika. 

Të dashur bashkëkombas, 

Në historinë e gjatë të tij, populli shqiptar është dashur të përballet me shumë padrejtësi historike. Ky mijëvjeçar, me sa duket, do të rikthejë të drejtën e humbur të këtij populli. 
Kosova, e cila përbën në thelb procesin e fundit të shpërbërjes së një shteti të ndërtuar artificialisht, të Jugosllavisë multietnike, do të duhet të japë shembullin më të mirë të shpirtit evropian të popullit të vet. Viti 1999 e bëri Kosovën, shembullin në zemrën e Evropës, të fitores të së drejtës ndaj padrejtësisë, të vendosjes së sigurisë ndaj pasigurisë, të shpërbërjes së diktaturës përballë parimeve të demokracisë. Sot, Kosova, më e pavarur se asnjëherë në historinë e saj ndodhet në procesin e pakthyeshëm të mëvetësisë së saj ndërkombëtare. Përshëndes nga ky tubim gjithë popullin e Kosovës për pjekurinë dhe përgjegjësinë që tregoi në zgjedhjet e fundit kuvendore dhe vendore, duke dëshmuar se ka ardhur koha të jetë zot i fateve të vendit të vet. 

Akti i pavarësisë, të dashur motra e vëllezër mbylli një epokë të shkëlqyer të Rilindjes Kombëtare për t'u çelur brezave të ardhshëm rrugë të reja. Si e tillë, ajo ka rëndësi, jo vetëm për kohën kur ndodhi e për kthesën historike që shënoi, por edhe për vlerat pozitive që la pas. Ajo ruan vlerën e saj edukuese dhe evropiane për të ardhmen. Prandaj kremtimi i përvjetorit të saj, risjellja në kujtesën e brezave të rinj të veprave të të parëve tanë, vlerësimi i tyre në dritën e dialektikës dhe të së vërtetës përbën një detyrë, jo vetëm për historianët, por për të gjithë shoqërinë shqiptare. Dashuria dhe respekti për të kaluarën e ndritur janë një dëshmi shprehëse e patriotizmit dhe e vitalitetit të popullit tonë. 

Të nderuar pjesëmarrës, 
Miq, dashamirës, motra e vëllezër shqiptarë kudo ndodheni, 
I dashur popull i Vlorës, 

Dëshiroj t'ju uroj të gjithëve sot këtë ditë të madhe të kombit shqiptar.

Dëshiroj të përshëndes sot, në këtë ditë të shenjtë të historisë sonë kombëtare të gjithë shqiptarët, kudo ku ata ndodhen, në Shqipëri, Kosovë, Maqedoni e Malin e Zi, në Evropë, Amerikë e në Botën mbarë e t'u uroj atyre festën e madhe të Pavarësisë e të Flamurit. 

*Rroftë popull*i shqiptar !

----------


## RaPSouL

*Flamuri i Pavaresise, kater variantet e origjines se tij*

Flamuri qe patrioti Ismail Qemali ngriti ne Vlore, ne 28 Nentor te vitit 1912, ne nje nga ballkonet e godines 3 kateshe, prone e Xhemil Beut, ka nje histori dhe nje origjine, e cila formatohet ne kater variante. Sipas historianeve tre nga kater variantet e flamurit te pavaresise lidhen me emrin e Marigo Posios, me origjine nga Korca, ndersa varianti tjeter me emrin e Eqerm Bej Vlores. Marigo Posio, mbiemri i vajzerise Poci, e lindur ne 2 shkurt te vitit 1892 ne Korce, u martua me tregtarin Jovan Posio, per t’u zhvendosur ne vitin 1904 ne qytetin e Vlores. Bashkeshortet banonin ne nje shtepi ku me pare kishte jetuar gazetari francez Justin Godard, emrin e te cilit mban sot rruga karakteristike, qe ndodhet shume prane Sheshit te Flamurit. Me kete shtepi lidhet dhe historia e Flamurit, qe shenoi shpalljen e shtetit te pavarur shqiptar, ne vitin 1912.

Ne variantin e pare

Patriotja Marigo Posio e ka qendisur flamurin rreth nje vit para 28 nentorit te 1912-es. Flamuri u qendis prej saj sipas nje varianti te propozuar nga patriotet, Dom Mark Vasa, klerik katolik, dhe Petro Fotografi. Te dy patriotet kishin sugjeruar dhe modelin e shqipes dykrenore, qe kishte qene simbol i Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeut. Cohen, ne te cilen realizoi flamurin, sipas historianeve, Posio e kishte blere tek tregtari Diamand.

Ishte ky flamur, me permasa 84 cm x 1 meter qe Ismail Qemali, e ngriti ne oren 17:30 te dates 28 Nentor te vitit 1912 ne ballkonin e sarajeve te familjes Vlora, ne qender te qytetit, aty ku sot ndodhet Monumenti i Pavaresise dhe Shtiza e Flamurit. Sipas historianeve, me shpenzimet e saj, patriotja Marigo Posio pergatiti dhe 500 flamuj te tjere me te vegjel, me permasa 70 cm x 70 cm. me te cilin u zbukuruan institucione zyrtare dhe objekte private ne shtetin e pare shqiptar.

Sipas variantit te dyte

Ardhja e Flamurit ne Vlore lidhet me patriotin Spiridon Ilo, nje nga protagonistet e Shpalljes se Pavaresise dhe delegat i grupit te patrioteve shqiptare ne Bukuresht. Prej vitesh, Ilo, me origjine nga Korca, jetonte ne kryeqytetin rumun, duke qene nje nga personazhet kryesore qe perpiqeshin per perhapjen e ndjenjave atdhetare. Sipas historianeve, flamuri qe ngriti Ismail Qemali ne Vlore ishte i njejti qe zbukuronte fasaden e Hotel “Kontinental” ne Bukuresht, ku ne 5 nentor te vitit 1912 u zhvillua nje takim me patriotet shqiptare, takim qe drejtohej nga Ismail Qemali. Ne ate takim, qe i parapriu udhetimit te Ismail Qemalit drejt Vlores, u deklarua per here te pare ideja e Shpalljes se Pavaresise se Shqiperise, si e vetmja alternative qe garantonte te ardhmen e vendit tone, perballe interesave dhe synimeve shoviniste te fqinjeve. Prej ketej, Spiridon Ilo, pjesetar ne grupin e patrioteve qe shoqeruan Ismail Qemalin drejt Vlores, e mori flamurin me vete. Sipas historianit Bardhosh Gace, Ilo ishte kusheri i pare (djale teze) i Marigo Posios. Ne naten mes 27 dhe 28 nentorit, patrioti Ilo fjeti ne banesen e bashkeshorteve Posio, ne lagjen Muradie, ku qendisi dhe theket e Flamurit. Ky flamur, sipas historianeve, ishte i stampuar dhe jo i qendisur, me perjashtim te thekeve qe pergatiti patriotja Marigo Posio.

Sipas nje varianti tjeter

Origjina e Flamurit te Pavaresise, lidhet me diasporen shqiptare ne Boston, ne SHBA. Sipas nje shkrimi te botuar ne gazeten “Dielli”, Flamuri ishte qendisur nje vit me pare nga patriotet qe jetonin ne Boston dhe shoqata ‘Besa Bese’ e kishte derguar ne Korfuz, permes atdhetarit Naci Nuci, mik i familjes Posio.

Prej andej, bashkeshortet Posio e futen ne Vlore dhe per t’i shpetuar kontrollit ne doganen e ketij porti, patriotja Marigo Posio e fshehu flamurin ne pjesen e siperme te veshjes se saj. Ishte ky flamur qe iu dhurua Ismail Qemalit, per ta ngritur ate ne daten 28 Nentor te vitit 1912, ne ballkonin e sarajeve te familjes Vlora.

Varianti i katert

Eqerem Bej Vlora, pinjoll i familjes se shquar vlonjate, protagonist ne kete ngjarje madhore ne historine e Shqiperise, shkruan mes te tjerash ne kujtimet e tij se flamuri qe u ngrit ne Vlore ishte prone personale e tij. Sipas tij, Flamuri i ishte dhuruar ne vitin 1909, ne Itali, nga nje prej sterniperve te Skenderbeut, Aleandro Kastrioti. Flamuri, qe qendronte ne dhomen e gjumit te baneses se beut Eqerem Vlora, (sot “Shtepia e Beut”) u terhoq prej andej nga nje mik i tij dhe i Ismail Qemalit, Hydai Efendiu. Kjo ngjarje ndodhi ne prag te aktit te Shpalljes se Pavaresise Kombetare, ne 28 Nentor te vitit 1912. Flamuri, qe iu rikthye Eqerem Vlores, humbi dy vjet me pas, ne vitin 1914.

_Koha_

----------


## RaPSouL

*Ceshtjet e pandricuara te Pavaresise*

Me rastin e 95-vjetorit te "Dites se Ze Vendimit te Mevehtesise" dhe "Dites se Flamurit". Rreth disa ceshtjeve te pandricuara te Pavaresise dhe te "Kuvendit te Vlores" 28 nentor-7 dhjetor 1912

"Akt/Proces-Verbali i Mevehtesise", nga deklarim verbal u plotesua si dokument i shkruar, por nuk ishte firmosur nga te gjithe delegatet e caktuar me daten 28 nentor 1912 dhe nga perfaqesuesit e zgjedhur per firmosje sipas kazave. Ka humbur nje Akt/Proces-Verbal, i firmosur nga te gjithe delegatet perfaqesues te kazave te Shqiperise, Kosoves, Dibres, Janines, Camerise etj?! Me 28 nentor, edhe me perpara e me mbrapa, ishin ngritur flamuj te ndryshem e te improvizuar. Historia e firmave te Ahmed Muhtar Beut dhe Hysen Efendi Gjirokastres. Shtypi vendas e i huaj e komentojne dhe e shpallin mevehtesine, si autonomi ku ruhet ende sovraniteti dhe suzeraniteti i Sulltanit. Kur doli ushtria turke zyrtarisht nga Shqiperia?! Pse nuk ka Shqiperia nje Dite Clirimi nga okupacioni turko-osmanlli?! Kur do te botohen marreveshjet e fshehta?

Ne literaturen per periudhen e shkeputjes nga Turqia, ka pohime se okupatori turko-osman dhe levat e tij fanatike, arriten ta turbullojne e komandojne kasten politike perfaqesuese te vendit te shqiptareve dhe nje pjese te mire te intelektualeve e patrioteve te Rilindjes Kombetare, aq sa ata u vonuan shume dhe nuk e kerkuan me kohe as zyrtarisht, as gjysme zyrtarisht indipendencen e vendit. Sipas dokumenteve historike, gjejme kerkesa me nje tip autonomie kulturore, me disa rregullime administrative, ku, sidomos, dominon vija per qendrimin nen Turqine dhe ruajtjen e unitetit kufitar me te. Pasojat e ketij lloj oportunizmi e gjumi letargjik, ishin paralajmeruar fare qarte e pa asnje lloj medyshje, nga Sami Frasheri. Dhe keshtu ndodhi ajo, qe cdo gje u la per minuten e fundit. Ishte nje fakt historik se vetem kur po thyhej Turqia edhe ne frontet e Janines dhe Shkodres, hyri ne veprim misioni diplomatiko-patriotik i Ismail Qemalit. Sic e dime, ka pasur edhe marreveshje te fshehta ende te papublikuara, madje edhe kongrese famekeqe e deri edhe veprimtari te armatosura per ringritjen e flamurit turk ne nje pjese te qyteteve e fshatrave shqiptare, me kerkesen e hapur per ribashkimin me Turqine etj! "Kryengritja perparimtare" e fshataresise se Shqiperise se Mesme e ringriti flamurin me hane e yll edhe brenda ne Vlore e ne disa qytete te Shqiperise, duke shkelur edhe "Marveshjet e Cakranit" etj., fakte qe i ka shkruar vete "Historia e Shqiperise", Vell. 2, bot. 1965, f. 428: "Ne Vlore u ngrit flamuri turk, ashtu sic ishte bere edhe ne qytetet e tjera". Ndersa historiani, ideatori e klasiku Enver Hoxha bashke me disa interprete-terxhumane e shkruan dhe e kamufluan sikur: "Flamuri i levizjes fshatare shqiptare me veshje fetare ishte flamuri i vegjelise dhe i pushtetit te Keshillave te Popullit" (shih E. Hoxha, "Vepra 12, f. 130).

Jo vetem kaq, por jo rralle neper disa shkrime te kohes na qellon qe gjejme disa shkrime mjaft te habitshme, per te cilat detyrimisht ka ardhur koha, te jepen shpjegime me te ndryshme se sa justifikimet e dredhirat e historiografise zogiste e enveriste. Pa asnje lloj qellimi te keq po sjell ndonje shembull:

Durres, 26 nentor 1912. "Fletoria "Liri e Shqiperise" lajmon: Ne Durres u shpall vetqeverimi i Shqypnise me 26 nanduer. Flamuri komtar u ngrit mbi konakun e Durrsit pa ndonji ceremoni te madhe. Nepunesve u kje thane qi ja t'i binden qeverimit te ri, ja te shkojne. Flamuri i Shqypnis, thone telegrafisht asht nji shyqpe e zeze me dy krena ne lame te kuqe.

"Liri e Shqiperise", Nr. 63 shkruen: "Flamuri i Shqypnise u ngul ne Durres permbi kulm te qeverise se Turkis e bamun shqyptare, e si sundimtar u zgjodh Hamid Begu. Nji nga shqyptaret e ktushem u thirr te baje flamurin tone, e gatoj nji flamur te kuq me shqipen e zeze dy krenesh, nji lloj si e shtypte "Albania" ne krye te faqes se saje, por ky mundim vojti me kot, nga se krenet tone e ma teper myslimanet, si per here, edhe ket radhe qitne bishta, tuj thane se me dy krena e ka Nemcja, Rusija etj e na shqyptaret duhet te ndryshojme nga kta t'a bajme me nji krye. Shifni ce marrsi! Akoma s'na u mbush mendja, edhe pse jemi ne gryke te vorrit! Ce bane? Ndreqne nji flamur te kuq, por me nji zog te zi ne perngjasim te korbit, me nji krye, bamun kaq keq, sa shqyptarve te vertete u erdhi marre, dhe tradhetarve gezim dhe s'pushojshin tue e qestise... hidhnimi u shtue edhe ma, kur pame se ideali yne u rxue prej duerve te serbve..." (Cit. sipas rev. Leka, botim i jashtzakonshem me rastin e 25 vjetorit te Lirise sone Komtare..., I, 1937, f. 416-417).

Ka vertetesi historike ketu, apo ky eshte nje trillim?! Nga film-historia "Nentori i Dyte", i cili eshte kthyer edhe si nje ritual fetar i pervitshem, nga disa tekste e nga nje gjysme faqe kujtime (Libri "Lufta per Clirimin Kombetar 1878-1912", Tirane 1962, f. 499, "Ngritja e Flamurit ne Durres" etj.), na ishte thene se intrigat i kishte bere peshkopi ortodoks i Durresit etj., kurse sipas ketij citimi na del se me i rende na paska qene po ai furriku i fanatizmit e panturqizmit i 1914, "Dum Baben"...

Vjene, 27/08/1912. Korrespondenti i gazetes vjeneze "Neue Freie Presse" boton intervisten e Ismail Qemalit, ne Trieste, i cili i deklaroi: "Ne levizjen shqiptare nuk duhet te kujtohet nje te ndare nga Turqia. Shqiptaret e ndiejne veten otomane dhe e vetmia deshire e tyre eshte per te bashkevepruar per te ngjallurit e perparimin e mbreterise turke. Shqiptaret nuk kane pse te dyshojne per besnikerine e qeverise se sotme turke. Levizja e shqiptareve ka mbaruar, pse i ka arritur qellimet e veta, dua te them, te larguarit e turqve te rinj nga sundimi" (Po aty, rev. Leka, 1937, f 412- 413). Keshtu pra, na prezantohet Ismail Qemali edhe ne korrik 1912, si ne kohen e "Librit te Kuq" me 1911... Ishte ky nje veprim taktiko-diplomatik i ndonje levizje te koordinuar patriotike, apo nje udhezim i vete diplomacise turke?!

Berlin, 16/09/1912. Korrespondenti i fletores gjermane "Wossische Zeitung", ne Stamboll i mori nje interviste politikanit Dervish Hima, i cili deklaronte: "Gjendja eshte qetesuar... levizja shqiptare nuk ka pasur kurre qellime indipendence, ose te shkeputjes nga Turqia. Kush e ka thene kete eshte nje shpifes. Shqiptaret vetem kane dashur renien e Komitetit Xhonturk te Selanikut dhe permiresimin administrativ. Sjellja e ushtrise turke ne Shqiperi ka qene shembullore". (po aty siper cit.)

Keshtu pra edhe Dervish Hima ne gusht 1912! Sipas ketyre deklarimeve do te dilte se nje pjese e mire e atyre kryengritjeve te fryra, antiturke etj., na paskan qene pjese e kuadrit dhe luftes politike midis vete partive turke rivale. Me sa duket edhe deklarimi i Hasan Prishtines ka nje perqindje te madhe te se vertetes se realitetit historik. Sipas H. Prishtines, kryengritja ishte e orientuar per "rrezimin e xhonturqve" dhe e kishte si parulle politike, se ata ishin me te keqij se absolutizmi i Abdyl Hamidit" etj., por, "kryengritja u sabotua sepse Riza Beg Gjakova dhe Isa Beg Boletini dhe shume fanatike fetare e kishin mendimin se nuk mund te ndahena prej osmalive e nuk e duem as autonomine, se keto jane fjale kuftri e se te tane hallin e kishin me mesye e me e lirue Sulltan Hamidin prej burgimit ne Selanik". (Cit. sipas "Lufta per Clirimin Kombetar 1912-1878, f 423-427, nxjerre nga H. Prishtina, "Nji shkurtim Kujtimesh mbi Kryengritjen Shqyptare te vjetit 1912", Botim i Dyte, Bari 1925).

Historiografia e vjeter e kishte trajtuar kete ceshtje thjesht si nje lloj shpifje personale te Hasan Prishtines ne drejtim te Isa Beg Boletinit, mirepo ja se nuk rezulton ashtu.

Vlore, 28 nentor 1912. Nga Proces-Verbali, "Mbledhja e Pare e Kuvendit te Pergjithshem Kombetar":

"Z. Mustafa Asim Kruja Efendiu, kerkon qe te tregohet mire ceshtja e sotshme e Shqiperies e gjendja e saj perpara mendimit e qendrimit t'Evropes.

Z. Ismail Kemal Beu tha: "...Shqipetaret, ndonse besnike kurdohere tek Mbreteria Othomane, nuk e kane harruar kurre as gjuhen as kombesien e tyre e prova me e mire jane perpjekjet e kryengritjet qe u bene here pas here e sidomos ne keta kater vjetet e fundit per te ruajtur te drejtat e zakonet e tyre. Qeveria Othomane nuk e veshtroi kurre interesin e saj e nuk deshi kurr t'ua shperbleje me te mire shqipetarevet sherbimet e medha qe i bene Turqise. Ne kete kohe te fundit rrefeu ndopake deshirin qe te mirrej vesh me kombin t'ene, po prape nuk vuri te gjithe vullnetin e mire e nuk mori te gjitha masat e nevojshme per te paqesuar e per te kenaqur shqipetaret. Ne kete e siper krisi lufta me te katre Mbreteriet e Ballkanit, te cilat kerkonin permiresime e te drejta per vllezerit e tyre te nje kombi e nje bese. Me vone e harruan qellimin e pare, e pas qe lufta u vajti mbare, u muaren vesh per copetimin e ndarjen e Mbreterise Othomane, e pra edhe te Shqipenies. Shqipetaret, te cilet kishin marre pjese ne lufte, me fort se si ushtare, si te zotet e vendit per te shpetuar vehten e tyre, kur pan se ushtria e Turqies u munt e se Mbreteria Othomane nuk mund te qendronte me, vrapuan te mirrnin masat qe koha kerkonte... Pas qe nuk mbetej me as ndonje shprese per t'a shpetuar Shqiperien me arme, e vetmja udhe shpetimi ishte ndarja e Shqiperies nga Turqia"...

(Po aty sipercit. f 422-423; Gazeta "Perlindja e Shqipenies", Vlore, Vjet' i II, Nr. 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11).

Shikoni e gjykoni vete pra, se si ishte lene "liria kombetare", "shpetimi", "indipendenca" dhe "flamujte", "kufinjte politike te Shqiperise", per minuten e fundit, kur ushtria turke e shpartalluar ne te gjitha frontet ishte rrasur ne Shqiperi, se bashku me Kryekomanden e Pergjithshme dhe Kryekomandantin Kara Seit Pasha ne Berat...

Historia dhe film-historia na kishte treguar se ne Lushnje, kishte nje telegram arrestimi per I. Qemalin dhe njerezit e tij, por pastaj, sic e thote historia reale, pas nja dy oresh erdhi nje kundra telegram, ku thuhej se I. Qemalin me gjithe njerezit e tij t'i nderoni etj., nga ku nenkuptohej se ai ishte me nje mision diplomatiko-patriotik, qe komandohej nga Stambolli, Kryekomanda e Beratit etj.

***

Sipas historiografise dhe teksteve tradicionale qe na kane servirur deri me sot, krijohet ideja se Akti/Proces-Verbali i shpalljes se Mevehtesise/Indipendences u shpall verbalisht, u perpilua me daten 28 dhe u firmos nga ata delegate qe ishin prezente ate dite. Keshtu e shkruante edhe libri "Shqypenija me 1937", Vell I, 1937, Shtypshkronja "Luarasi", f 36: "U redaktua vendimi i shpalljes te vetqeverimit ne gjuhe shqip e turqisht dhe u nenshkrua prej te gjith delegatve q'u ndodhen ne mbledhjen e pare si vijon: ... jepen formulimet e redaktuara ne shqip e ne turqisht ku verehet se formulimi shqip ndryshon disi tekstualisht nga ai turqisht, pastaj vijne firmataret. Mirepo ketu duheshin sqaruar hollesisht disa realitete e jo te rrumbullakoseshin. Ne fillim te Mbledhjes se Pare, u zgjodh si Kryetar, i paracaktuari Ismail Qemali dhe pastaj si shkronjes/mbajtes te Proces-Verbalit u zgjodhen Luigj Gurakuqi dhe Shefqet Daiu, qe ne botimin zyrtar "Shqypenija me 1937", na prezantoheshin edhe si "sekretare". Ne fillim te mbledhjes se pare te Kongresit/Kuvendit/ose "Mexhlizit te Vlores", ishte vendosur qe ne votim, cdo kaza sipas ndarjes administrative osmane/ose ngaster ne termin e improvizuar shqip, te kishte vetem nje vote, pavaresisht se sa delegate kishin derguar ose do te dergonin ne Vlore. Sic dihet fare mire, numri i delegateve me daten 28 ishte shume i paplotesuar, mbasi nje pjese nuk kishin arritur akoma, nje pjese e kishin njoftuar ardhjen paradhenie me telegrame, ishin bere disa delegim-perfaqesime, nderrime etj. Lista e delegateve, te dates 28, sipas revistes Leka, qe citonte "Perlindjen e Shqipenies" se 1914, ndryshon nga radhitja e delegateve qe ka botimi zyrtar i qeverise zogiste "Shqypnija me 1937", ne f 34-35, ku mund te krijohet edhe nje pershtypje e gabuar sikur te gjithe delegatet kishin qene prezente ate diten e 28 nentorit 1912. Shume delegate erdhen me vonese e pas marrjes se shume vendimeve, ndersa nje pjese e madhe edhe mungonin neper mbledhjet. Qysh ne votimin e dites se pare disa kaza mbeten jashte edhe pa asnje vote, kurse shohim te firmosin disa delegate te se njejtes kaza. Keshtu ndodhi qe delegate nga Kosova, Cameria, Dibra, Mati, Janina, Gjirokastra etj, mbeten pa firma, madje edhe pa firme perfaqesimi me perfaqesuesit e zgjedhur. Spikat keshtu p.sh., Isa Boletini, i cili kishte arritur vetem nje dite me vonese, ose i famshmi Myftiu i Dibres, Vehbi Efendiu!

Nderkaq, ka dicka kontradiktore e dyshuese. Ne Proces-Verbalin per "Mbledhjen e Dyte", 30 nentor 1912, shkruhet: "Si u kendua e u pelqye Proces-Verbali i mbledhjes se perparshme, shkronjesi Z. Gurakuqi kerkoi qe te mos nenshkruhet dite per dite po te lihen te gjitha per ne funt; ne kete menyre edhe delegatet e ri qe erdhen e ata qe do te vine perpara se te mbarohet Kuvendi do te mund te shenojne emnin e tyne nen keto shkresa te perkujtimshme. Te gjithe delegatet e pelqyen e e pranuan mendimin e Z. Gurakuqi" (Rev. Leka, Vell I, cit f 425)

Sic konstatohet fare qarte po na del se Proces-Verbali i dites 28 nentor 1912, qe redaktuar e pelqyer me 30 nentor 1912 e madje se ka pasur edhe ndonje firmatar tjeter! Padyshim shkronjesi i Proces-Verbalit te dites se pare dhe te dyte ka qene Luigj Gurakuqi. Ne "Mbledhjen e Trete", dt. 1 dhjetor 1912 (Nuk dihet se kush dhe pse i ka vendosur datat sikur i perkisnin fillimit te muajit nentor?!) shkruhet: "Shkronjesi Z. Luigj Gurakuqi kendoj Proces-Verbalin e mbledhjes te perparshme, qe u pelqye, pastaj luti te flasin me radhe, pse ndryshe shkronjesit nuk mund te bejne detyren e tyre. Kerkoi edhe dy shkronjes te tjere per ndihme, e u zgjothne Z.Z Mustafa Kruja e D. Berati. ...U vendos qe zgjedhjet te mos bahen gjer sa te mos vijne delegatet e Janines, te Gjinokastres, te Camerise e te Tepelenes..." (po aty cit. f 427).

Sic e kemi degjuar, cuditerisht ka edhe zera se Aktin/Proces-Verbalin e dates 28 nentor 1912 e paska shkruar shkronjesi Mustafa Asim Kruja, mbasi mendohet se kaligrafia eshte e tij, cka automatikisht do te thoshte se ai e ka rikopjuar me vone ate dhe firmat jane hedhur sic edhe vetekuptohet mbare e mbrapsht, pa asnje lloj vule zyrtare etj! Z. Mustafa Asim Kruja, ne nje leter qe i shkruante Ahmet Zogut, pohonte se "i kujtohej data 28 nandor 1912, ku ne radhe te pare na kishte qene edhe Ahmet Beg Zogolli, djaloshi qe posa kishin fillue me i cemun misteqet". (Cit. f 14-15) Mirepo, ja qe Mustafa Kruja nuk e ka pasur edhe aq te forte kujtesen, sepse para misteqeve duhej t'i kujtohej data 7 dhjetor 1912, kur "Ismail Qemali e zuri per qafe dhe e puthi ne balle Zogun e Matit", madje duhej t'i kujtohej me drejte se ku vajti ajo "firma e Zogut, ne Aktin qe i jepte Pavaresine Shqiperise"...?! (I. Ushtelenca, cit. f 39)

Ne nje nga emisionet e komentatorit te autorizuar te Demokracise, z. Blendi Fevziu eshte pohuar qe edhe Akt/Proces-Verbali origjinal i firmosur me 28 nentor 1912 ka humbur dhe se disa kopje nga nje faksimile i paten bere me ngjyra me porosine e Naltmadhnise Tij Mbretit te Shqiptareve, Ahmet Zog I. E vertete eshte kjo?!

Per flamujt e improvizuar me mjete e forma rrethanore, se Ismail Qemali as i kishte rene atij krahu per nje flamur zyrtar e te unifikuar kombetar, per "Himnin Kombetar" me melodi e tekst te kopjuara nga Asdreni, sipas "Himnit te Transilvanise" nga autori origjinal Ciprian Parumbesku, nuk kemi pse te zgjatemi, kemi shkruar here te tjera gjere e gjate... Ajo qe duhet nenvizuar eshte humbja e flamurit te Aladro/Alehandro Kastriotit, per te cilin nje grup intelektualesh myslimane, ortodokse e katolike kristiane, ne qershor 1902 "Ne emer te Kombit Shqipetar" i kishin kerkuar me nje lutje te madhe Sulltan Halifit Abdyl Hamidi II, ta vinte ne krye te qeverise shqiptare. (Rev. Leka, 1937, cit. f 348-349). Dhe tashme dihet fort mire se si ia kishte dredhur Sulltan-Halifi me 1878 edhe asaj "Xhemieti Ihtilahti Islamie/alias "Lidhja Shqyptare e Prizrendit", ku ne vend te fjales Shqiperi, ne nje moment lojerash diplomatike, propozonte fjalen Rumeli... me 1908 se bashku me Sadrazemin Ferid Pasha Vlora, nga Kanina a nga Konja, na dha Nenin 8 te Kushtetutes... Ka qene mjaft e cuditshme se si ngjau qe nje pjese e mire e shtypit vendas dhe e shtypit te huaj etj., e lajmeruan "indipendencen shqiptare" si nje shpallje autonomie, ku ruhej sovraniteti dhe suzeraniteti i Sulltanit otoman. Kam pershtypjen se kjo ishte bazuar te formulimet me rezerva, te taktika e pritjes dhe te Marreveshjet e Fshehta...

***

Sipas monografive e biografive zogiste ne evenimentin patriotiko-diplomatik te 28 nentorit 1912, thuhet se kishte marre pjese edhe Ahmet Zogu, si perfaqesues i Matit. Dr. prof. Ilir Ushtelenca (ne librin "Diplomacia e Mbretit Zogu I-re" 1912-1939, bot. 1995, f. 33-37, f 38-40 dhe f. 39), duke cituar biografin e autorizuar te oborrit, H. Bernshtejn ("Mbreti Zog kallxon historine e tij", f. 3-4), pasi pershkruan origjinen "fisnike te familjes se famshme shqiptare Zogu", qe zanafillonte me plackitesin e karvaneve Abdurrahman Bej Zogu ne kohen e Sulltan Muradit II, pasi shkruan per lidhjet gjenetike me Topiajt-Toptanet dhe me Kastriotet, si patriote nga Mati etj., hidhet te "fjalimi historik" qe na paskesh mbajtur Zogu ne Kongresin e Vlores, qe i perlotoi te gjithe delegatet, shkruan per pjesemarrjen e Zogut ne Kongresin e Vlores me 1912 me nje ushtri modeste etj., duke deklaruar pa teklif: "Firma e delegatit kolonelit shtatembedhjete vjecar te Matit ne Aktin qe i jepte Pavaresine Shqiperise, ish ajo e delegatit me te ri ne moshe".

Sado qe i shqyem syte, ne Aktin/Proces-Verbalin e Shpalljes se Mevehtesise "te korrigjuarin origjinal" (shih "Historia e Popullit Shqiptar", Vell. 2, bot. 2002, f. 513) nuk e pame askund firmen e Ahmet Zogut, ne ate Akt! Po cfare korrigjimi ka bere kjo histori, se ka shtuar nja tre-kater firma bejleresh pa asnje rendesi, te cilet nuk i ka kapur faksimilja apo se ka botuar nje pikture, ku I. Qemali solo po ze peshk me flamur dhe me Skenderbeun me kale fluturues e me Perkrenaren me koke sqapi dybriresh/Dhulkarnejn?! Sic e lexojme ne librin "Shqipnija me 1937", (Vell. I, bot. 1937, f 11, f 35, f 37 etj.), rezulton se ne Vlore me 28 nentor 1912, me perfaqesuesit e Matit, kishte marre pjese edhe nje person me emrin Ahmet Muhtar Beu (Zogu), i cili mbahet se ishte Ahmet Zogu. (f 35 cit.) Nderkaq, po te konsultojme permbledhje "Proces-Verbalet", sipas gazetes "Perlindja e Shqipenies" te rev. Leka, f 431, te "Mbledhja e Shtate", konstatojme se "delegacioni me birin/Zogun e famshem te Matit" na paska arritur ne Vlore me daten 07/12/1912: "Lajmerohet te ardhurit e delegateve te Ohrit Hamdi Beu dhe Dervish Hima; nga Starova Z. Hajdar Blloshmi dhe Mustafa Efendiu edhe nga Mati Z.Z. Ahmet Muhtar Beu, Riza Beu dhe Kurt Agai"! Po aty nuk shohim se ka pasur ndonje lloj fjalimi, diskutimi apo "roli historik" nga djaloshi i sapoardhur, mbas pilafit! Pyesim: a) Kush na garanton ne se Ahmet Muhtar Beu ishte identik Ahmet Zogu?! Nje muhtar-kryeplak 17- vjecar! b) A mos ka qene kjo firme ne ate "Aktin Perfundimtar", te cilin e cituam sipas shkronjesit Luigj Gurakuqi?! (Shen: njelloj Akti te dyte me disa nga firmat e me shume delegateve perfaqesues, rezulton se ka pasur me faksimile edhe per "Kongresin e Abece-se" ne Manastir me 1908. shih nga ne A. Luka, gaz. "Shqip", 9 shtator 2007, f. 43, "Qoshja e erret e ABC-se")

Diten e fundit te Kongresit, lexojme vetem disa polemika midis Z. Meksi dhe Z. I.Kemal Beu, se si duheshin konsideruar delegatet, si deputete, si senatore apo si keshillonjes, se si duhej konsideruar ajo "Kryepleqesia" e famshme sipas "modelit autokton pellazg", si Senat apo si Conseille d'Etat? Kryetari sqaroi se duhej konsideruar si "Mandatareja-Ndekembesja e Kuvendit", meqenese "nuk dihet se c'na sjell e nesermja". Sic e dime mirefilli, pushteti faktik i kesaj Qeverie te Vlores ishte "nga Qafa e Llogorase deri tek Ura e Mifolit"...

E po c'te ishte pra, ai pohimi i firmes se Ahmet Muhtarit Beut/Zogut nga Bershtejni, nje lloj lajthitje formulimi, nje genjeshter e vet kallezuesit apo, apo nje dokument i zhdukur?! Ne realitet, te Bernshtajni, shohim edhe gjithfare improvizimesh, lidhur me disa kujtime e rrefime te Ismail Qemalit, qe ky ia kish dhene direkt 17-vjecarit Zogu, ne lidhje me "familjen e famshme Zogu", se si "gjyshi i Zogut, Xhemal Pashe Zogu, na kish qene edhe si mesuesi i pare i Ismail Qemalit", se si plaku mjekerbardhe e diplomati i shquar, Ismail Qemali i kish dhene edhe "hairin e stafeten" Zogollit e keshtu me radhe per te vazhduar me tej me kultin e individit "Shpetimtarin e Kombit e te Shqypenijes, Reformatorin Gjenial"etj., novela letersi-histori.

Po ashtu, ne listat e delegateve te Gjirokastres, te botimi i Zogut "Shqypenija me 1937", figuron edhe nje Hysen Efendiu. A ishte ky ai Hysen Hoxha, delegati i Gjirokastres, qe ne "filmin historik", Nentori i Dyte, na i kish dale para I. Qemalit ne Mifol, gjate kalimit te Vjoses me varken e Dhimitri Qarrit? (E shkreta varke dhe karroce e humbur e Dh. Qarrit, e cila e kish transportuar triumfalisht edhe nje here tjater ne kohen e Hurrietit, ne Vlore, plakun faqebardhe Ismail Kemal Vloren). A thua te kish qene bash ky Hysen Efendi Gjirokastra, xhaxhai, Baba Ceni, i Enver Hoxhes, qe per paksa mund te kishte hyre edhe brenda ne Akt si firmatar?

Une per nje gje mund t'ju garantoj me siguri se Hysen Hoxha, shyqyr zotit nuk ka mbajtur ndonje fjalim dhe se nuk ka qene ne pritjen te bregu i Vjoses, sepse delegatet e Gjirokastres kishin arritur ne Vlore me daten 03/12/1912, ne kohen e "Mbledhjes se Katert", ku shkruhet: "Sot ardhe delegatet te Gjinokastres, emerat e te cileve jane keto: "Myfit Bej, P.Poga, Jan Papadhopulli, Hysen Ef. Gjinokastra edhe Veli Bej Klisura". (Cit. F. 428) Ku linte Petro Pogellari, te kakariste tjeterkush, se sic e pershkruante M. Grameno ("Antikat Kombetare") se "haka nuk i hahet e qe i papertuar". Me duket se Azis Pasha Vrioni, Petro Poga e Hysen Hoxha shpiken edhe ato kajmete e famshme, te kovac Galipi dhe kesisoj e zgjidhen problemin ekonomik qe kishin ministrat dhe mileti... Mund t'ju garantoj me dokumente se Ismail Qemali takohej e merrte urdhra fshehtas nga korrieret e Kara Seid Pashes, se beri edhe disa "Marreveshje te Fshehta"... Ai arriti gati deri aty sa per pak ta sakrifikonte edhe ate pjese te kontributit dhe ketu absolutisht nuk e kemi fjalen "per ta nxjerre ne mezat" apriori, sic e shprehte M. Grameno, por per te gjykuar mbi bazen reale te atyre "Marreveshjeve te Fshehta" dhe jo per t'ia folur paradhenie, sido qe te kene qene ato, si "kryevepra diplomatike"!

Me 1 shtator 1928, diten e shtune, pak perpara ores historike 9:12 minuta kur feldmarshalli Zog ishte veteshpallur si "Mbreti i Shqyptareve", kishte bere betimin me doren e majte ne Bibel dhe me doren e djathte ne Kuran! (shih, B. Fevziu, gaz. "Korrieri". 20 shkurt 2002, f. 12-13 etj.). Per Blendi Fevziun, "shpallja e Zogut Mbret, dhe te gjitha dredhite e tij diplomatike perbejne kryevepra te diplomacise, por edhe te dinakerise politike te shkolles se vjeter orientale" (cit, f. 12). Kjo menyre te gjykuari vlen edhe per Ismail Qemalin?!

At Gjergj Fishta OFM, "Poeti Kombetar e Nderi i Kombit", nder te tjera, shkruante per Ismail Qemalin: "...Por na do t'i lutena Zotit, qi kurr ma mas sodit mos t'premtoje me u vue ne qeveri te Shqypnise edhe ndonji tjeter njeri i lig e i pafuqishem si Smajl Qemali... Ma tepre na do t'lusim Zotin qi kurr te mos i premtoje me u vue n'Qeveri t'Shqypnise nje njeri, qi ftyren ta kete t'shtrueme me shoje kundrash: pse nuk kuqen kurre; e qi ta kete barkun prej lastikut, pse nuk mbushet kurre" (Cit, sipas "Diellit", bot. edhe te "Hylli i Drites", 1-3, 1913; Gaz. Shqiptare, 14 shkurt 1999, f. 13").

Por, "Zogu i Shqypes", sic ia nxirrte edhe etimologjine gjyshi i "Konferences se Pezes", i famshmi Ndoc Coba (Rev. Cirka, Nr. 44, 27 Prill 1937, f 109-110) thuhet se ia kaloi Ismail Vlores ne te gjitha...

Gjergj Fishta, Zogun I, "L.M. e Tij Mbretin" e kishte cilesuar si Sulltani i Bardhe (krhs edhe Sulltan Selepin e At. F. Nolit) dhe per te shkruante keshtu: "Na Shqyptaret ne te kaluemen kemi pase shum mbreten, perkujtimi i te cilleve asht i idhte per ne. Kjene sulltanat e kuq e kje sulltani i bardhe. Te paret nuk lane mbas vedit vec rrenime e perdhosje; i mbrami u shty ma pertej me vepren destruktive n'ata shka plozhtesija e te pareve e la si e pat gjete. Me i pi gjakun popullit e me luejte me fatin e tij kje mendesija e sulltanit e e te gjith sulltanave te parandejshem. Shqypnija Ethnike u coptue e zhangla-zhangla uu hodh te huejve pa kurfare dhime. Maruen sa vilajete e mbet vec nji skelet Shqypnije; iu fal Shen Naumi e kje tuj u zhduke edhe Vermoshi si bakshish evarije per tradhtin e 1924. Pse Mbretent e sidomos Mbreti qi patem kje kasap, kje vampir, nuk kje prindi i popullit, nuk kje si aj bariu qi ka kujdes e dhimje e qi ndjen se nuk asht mbret vetem pse populli asht malli e cifliku i tij per me u gerrye..."("Hylli i Drites", Korrik-Shtatuer, 1940, Nr. 7-9, f 298-302, art. i Drejtimit/Drejtorit P. Gj. Fishta OFM Akademik i Italise)

Per te verteten, nuk e kemi cituar te plote pasazhin, sepse Fishta kishte edhe disa hije per vete... Mua me duket se etiketimi si satrap realisht krahasohet edhe me etiketimet si "vampir gjaku e kasap mishi", mirepo cfare do te na mbetej pastaj per monstruozin, qe i la ne hije te gjithe pararendesit...

Ishte thene per 28 nentorin 1944, se ky u be dy here "Dita e Clirimit"... Mirepo, sic e dime kjo date as heren e pare me 28 nentor 1443, nuk qe nje "Dite Clirimi", as heren e dyte me 28 nentor 1912 nuk ishte nje "Dite Clirimi" nga okupacioni turko-osman dhe as heren e trete nuk ishte "Dita e Clirimit". Eshte mjaft e cuditshme e paradoksale qe Republika e Shqiperise as sot e kesaj dite nuk e ka caktuar se paku nje dite thjesht kalendarike te "Clirimit nga Turqia"!?

Nuk besoj se me "Diplomacine e Takies" me "Diplomacine e Anetaresimit dhe Integrimit" si "fakt i kryer", nate pa hene, me aprovimin "sy me sy" me oportunizem-heshtje dhe pa asnje parameter demokratik do te mund te shkohet fort larg, aq me teper kur genjejme sheshit se tere pasionin e kemi per Evropen...

----------


## offspring

ishalla behemi me te vertet shtet se ka 18 vjet qe skemi me shtet

----------


## celyy

Shfrytzoj rastin ti uroj te gjith shqiptaret an e mban botes festen e flamurit.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Gezuar te gjitheve festen me te bukur te popullit tone. Pacim nje 28 Nentor te dyte edhe ne Kosove sa me shpejt qe te jete e mundur.

----------

